# Problema con estación de soldar (Pistola de aire caliente)



## jaab

Buenas, mi problema es que compré en el extranjero una estación de soldar con cautín y pistola de aire, cuando la fui a probar me di cuenta que la pistola de calor no arrojaba aire, la desarme y lo unico que pude ver es que cuando paso el switch de la pistola por un segundo llegan unos 20 V al ventilador el cual hace el intento de arrancar pero éste voltaje cae enseguida a 0.5 V.

Pensé que tenía que ver algo con el transformador pero éste arroja los valores que tiene que arrojar así que pienso que está bueno, cambié un capacitor que me parecía que estaba dañado pero nada, si alguien podría darme una idea de que elemento podría estar causando ésta baja de tensión tan repentina se lo agradecería mucho.
Saludos y Gracias de Antemano


----------



## zopilote

Coloca fotos de tus pcb, por que aun no hay manuales tecnicos de soldadoras de aire caliente, por  lo que puede ser muy difentes entre si, el tuyo tiene ventilador otros tienen bombas de aire.


----------



## Cacho

Ay, creo que te mandaste un lindo moco...

Esas estaciones suelen traer unos tornillos (en general se ven desde abajo) que *tenés que sacar antes de encenderlas.* La función de esos es mantener inmóvil la parte de la bomba y demás piezas móviles durante el traslado. Eso está en el instructivo que viene con la máquina.

Fijate si están, de estar, sacalos (quedan los agujeritos, no va nada de nada ahí) y leé el instructivo entero de la estación de soldado.

Saludos


----------



## jaab

zopilote en cuanto pueda le hago fotos al pcb a ver si pueden ayudarme, cacho mi estacion de soldar no tiene bomba, tiene un ventiladorcito parecido a un fan de pc en la parte de la pistola, el problema esta en que al ventilador deberian llegar unos 20 o 24 v para hacerlo girar y expulsar el aire y en mi caso si llegan esos 20v pero instantaneamente cae el voltaje a 0.5v lo cual no permite que arranque el ventilador...
Saludos..


----------



## Cacho

Ok, ¿Foto? (si hay de las partes internas, mejor) ¿Marca y modelo?

Saludos


----------



## jaab

ok amigos disculpen que no haya enviado las fotos antes lo que pasa es que aqui en venezuela se va la luz a cada rato esta ultima semana y cuando hay luz se me va el internet, lo cierto es que aqui les dejo la imagen de la tarjeta con sus componentes a ver si pueden decirme si alguno de esos componentes puede producir la caida de tension que les comente...
Saludos y gracias de antemano...


----------



## odarmar

Buenas tardes, la estación de soldar es marca Saike modelo 898d made in China , verifica el potenciómetro externo de control de aire, también verifica si el enchufe nro. 7 en la tarjeta de acuerdo a tu foto están los 24 Volts y también para salir de dudas, con una fuente externa de 1 Ampere prueba el ventilador, comentas despues de verificar

odarmar


----------



## jesusv

Hola, los mensajes son de casi un año atras, pero me interesa saber si pudiste resolver el problema de tu estación de calor. Saludos


----------



## gavilaa

Hola, que tal, no si alguien respondera, ha pasado tanto tiempo...

Compre una estacion de calor 898D, y tengo el siguiente problema:

todo funciona correctamente, pero la pistola de calor, no calienta, el ventilador funciona correctamente, pero no calienta nada, en las fotos indico donde no llega corriente y logicamente no puede calentar la resisitencia.

Alguien podria ayudarme?

Adjunto algunas fotos, puedo enviar mas si es necesario.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## zopilote

No calienta por que no te funciona el dimmer, y puedes comenzar chequeando por que el triac. Luego revisa los condesadores o el mismo potenciometro.


----------



## gavilaa

Hola, muchas gracias por contestar tan rapido, de verdad.

Solo hay un problema, yo  no soy un tecnico en la materia, solo las vendo, y devolverlo para reparacion... mucho gasto de ida y vuelta y encima pagando aduana.

Ya se que es mucho pedir, pero me dices que pieza es el dimmer?, el triac es el componente que lleva tres patatillas con un agujero, no?
Muchas gracias otra vez, saludos.


----------



## zopilote

Solo hay que anotar el numero de los componentes y te daras cuenta al buscar sus funcionamiento.
 Seria bueno si supieras testear componentes, como en tu caso no es así, te recomiendo que primero hagas una resoldada a toda la placa, si es que nunca ha sido usada.


----------



## gavilaa

Hola, gracias.

Revisare muy bien esa zona y a ver si doy con la averia, nunca ha sido utilizado, aunque veo que la boquilla esta azulada en el interior, me imagino que los prueban antes de enviarlo. Pienso que la averia se ha podido causar en el viaje, si fuera asi, que podria ser?

Un saludo.


----------



## Gabotache

Buenas tardes... Tengo una Estación Marca Miel (mIertab) modelo 898D, muy similar a la que han mostrado anteriormente en este hilo; el problema es que genera en ambos displays (Pistola de Calor y Cautín), un error S-E y no me deja hacer nada. Qué puedo revisar o qué puedo hacer?? Gracias por su atención


----------



## power2009

Buenos días amigo saludos desde compañeros espero puedan echarme una mano, el problema que estoy presentando es que mi estación de soldar es parecida al del amigo que comenta que la estación no le calienta nada tiene su ventilador en la pistola solo que mi estación es marca atten lo que me pasa es que la estación calienta por periodos de tiempo es tiempo es decir la enciendo y ella comienza a calentar pero como que no calentara lo suficiente para desoldar los componentes smd noto que en la estación en el potenciometro de calor al ir aumentando el calor por lo menos a 460 grados en potenciometro lleva un bombillo rojo que al estar encendido empieza a calentar pero este empieza a titilar y allí comienza la falla que se apaga deja de calentar luego titila y calienta otra vez ese es el problema que me esta sucediendo espero que me puedan echar una manito haber cual sera la falla amigos


----------



## Yetrox

power2009 dijo:


> Buenos días amigo saludos desde compañeros espero puedan echarme una mano, el problema que estoy presentando es que mi estación de soldar es parecida al del amigo que comenta que la estación no le calienta nada tiene su ventilador en la pistola solo que mi estación es marca atten lo que me pasa es que la estación calienta por periodos de tiempo es tiempo es decir la enciendo y ella comienza a calentar pero como que no calentara lo suficiente para desoldar los componentes smd noto que en la estación en el potenciometro de calor al ir aumentando el calor por lo menos a 460 grados en potenciometro lleva un bombillo rojo que al estar encendido empieza a calentar pero este empieza a titilar y allí comienza la falla que se apaga deja de calentar luego titila y calienta otra vez ese es el problema que me esta sucediendo espero que me puedan echar una manito haber cual sera la falla amigos





@power2009 podrías decirnos el modelo de tu estación Atten, en el indicador dice HEAT? Si hace intermitencia es que hay un problema con la resistencia, a mi me paso algo similar con una BAKU 702B y la resistencia no era buena, al principio me desilusione pero cambie la resistencia y quedo muy buena, ahora tengo una Aoyue 968A y es la mejor que he tenido.


----------



## power2009

Hola amigo yetrox la estacion en una ATTEN 850 BA el indicador dice heater que es calor alli uno le va subiendo el calor para que ella caliente todo funciona bien al encenderla comienza a calentar pero luego como que se enfria y luego calienta y asi poes este donde va ubicada la resistencia que me dices, no se si aca en venezuela vendan repuestos para este tipo de estacion lo dudo pero podria buscar.

Atten: pedro castro

sabes que tengo otra estacion similar y se me averio el transformador de 24v tu crees que e podido conseguir un tranformador aqui para recuperarla nada en absoluto


----------



## Yetrox

power2009 dijo:


> Hola amigo yetrox la estacion en una ATTEN 850 BA el indicador dice heater que es calor alli uno le va subiendo el calor para que ella caliente todo funciona bien al encenderla comienza a calentar pero luego como que se enfria y luego calienta y asi poes este donde va ubicada la resistencia que me dices, no se si aca en venezuela vendan repuestos para este tipo de estacion lo dudo pero podria buscar.
> 
> Atten: pedro castro
> 
> sabes que tengo otra estacion similar y se me averio el transformador de 24v tu crees que e podido conseguir un tranformador aqui para recuperarla nada en absoluto



@power2009 La resistencia es como el de la imagen esta trae un SW térmico, pero antes debes revisar soldaduras frías, el problema puede ser que sea mas de control, así que debes revisar el Triac que es el que mas se daña, sube fotos de tu estación de la placa de control tanto de los componentes como del PCB donde se sueldan estos mismos, para decirte que debes revisar puede que no sea grave el daño y vuelva a la vida.

Si eso! si se daña el Trafo la única forma de arreglarlo es rebobinarlo hay componentes que no se consiguen y eso que la mayoría de estaciones son Chinitas

http://www.electronic.it/es/product/41380/Resistencia-de-repuesto-A1146B-para-AT850.html


----------



## power2009

excelente amigo ya te subo las fotos aunque no veo alguna resistencia como la mencionas o el triac


----------



## Yetrox

@power2009 La resistencia va dentro de la pistola de calor esta se controla con el Heater, cuando esta falla se dispara el switch térmico o también propiamente falla el SW térmico, haciendo interrupciones cuando llega a cierto nivel de calor se apaga, solo vuelve a switchear cuando este tenga cierto nivel de enfriamiento, muchas veces estos vienen grapados y algunos poco se consiguen, por ello la única solución es comprar toda la resistencia, el cual es un negocio que tienen entre si, en cuanto al Triac es un componente que trae la placa de control, el cual es muy fundamental para la regulación de la resistencia que te comento.


----------



## power2009

Buenas amigo aqui te envio las imagenes pero la resistencia tiene buena continuidad las testie y bueno aun sigo con el problema de la estacion si me ayudas cualquier cosa me avisas



buenas tardes yetrox pero veo que esta pistola es diferente a la que te muestro  la que tengo tiene un confaln aunque la maquina que me mostrastes en el articulo donde veo la foto es igual a la mia


----------



## Yetrox

power2009 dijo:


> Buenas amigo aqui te envio las imagenes pero la resistencia tiene buena continuidad las testie y bueno aun sigo con el problema de la estacion si me ayudas cualquier cosa me avisas
> 
> 
> 
> buenas tardes yetrox pero veo que esta pistola es diferente a la que te muestro la que tengo tiene un confaln aunque la maquina que me mostrastes en el articulo donde veo la foto es igual a la mia





@power2009 Por lo que veo este no lleva bomba, si no una turbina similar a una pistola de calor común que debe ser una versión anterior a la 850B, bueno el Triac que te comento y veo tiene buen disipador creo que es el BT136-600E me confirmas esa referencia es el que mas falla, para empezar debes repasar cualquier soldadura fría, es decir que se vea sospechosa y no este haciendo un buen contacto, habría que medir meticulosamente cada componente puede que la solución sea simple, pero a mi concepto la falla se encuentra en el control de la resistencia que es como un Dimmer, el cual hay que enfocarse en esa etapa de control, le diste un vistazo al circuito que esta en la pistola puede que haya algo regular ahí y por ello no este trabajando bien, en si soy varias cosas que influyen en el mal funcionamiento.


----------



## power2009

hola amigo buenas noches estuve repasando todas las soldaduras con estaño y estas quedaron bien en la pistola también lo hice por su parte me había alegrado bastante ya que al encender la estación esta quedo calentando bien pero al cabo de unos segundos volvió a suceder lo mismo el led del calor empezó a titilar y se empezó a enfriar la pistola y solo sale aire entre frió y caliente es decir volví a la misma falla de antes ya mañana buscare el triac que me dices una pregunta como hago para probarlo con tester o me sugieres que lo cambie de una vez si lo llego a encontrar en la placa de la estación lo digo porque me dices que es el que mas falla en este tipo de estaciones. 

que pases buenas noches mañana te comento amigo


----------



## Arsenic

Hola. Yo tengo esta 



 y me falla el nivel de aire. Luego de modificar la temperatura es como si se disparara del todo (pierde el control del nivel de aire), pero al mover un poco hacia los lados el potenciometro que controla el nivel de aire vuelve a estabilizarse. Al superar los 400° directamente no logro estabilizarlo ni siquiera aplicando el método anterior. ¿Qué podrá ser?


----------



## CareLimon

*B*uenas colegas, yo t*am*b*ién* tengo un problema con una ya xun 852, no calienta y el nivel de aire no es bueno, si alguien puede colaborarme dandome algun consejo, se los agradezco de antemano


----------



## juanrimaru

Hola a todos, antes de nada decir que estoy empezando con este tema, hace unas semanas compre una estacion, nt878D, y quisiera tener otro soldador de repuesto, lo he visto por dentro y en la plaquita del soldador dice 24v ac, he visto en ebay soldadores muy economicos que son compatibles con muchos modelos pero muchos dicen 24v dc, y si no dice 24v solamente, mi pregunta es si me pueden servir los que dicen funcionar en continua.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

A la resistencia del soldador no le importa ac , dc , pulsante o lo que sea , lo mismo le da , ahora si lleva electrónica , ya es otro cantar.

Saludos !


----------



## juanrimaru

Muchas gracias por su respuesta, a la electronica al cual se refiere en el soldador no lleva ninguna, solo la tipica plaquita de conexionado, 2 cables para el sensor de temperatura y otros 2 para la resistencia, la estacion es de las tipicas chinas tipo 936, y muchas mas, la mia es la 878d que segun he visto creo que son iguales, bueno, creo que alguna cambia el conexionado de los 5 pines que va a la estacion pero eso cambiando los cables se soluciona, no se si tambien tiene que ver si los sensores de temperatura si varian en algo.
lo que me extraña es que siendo para un modelo en concreto algunos anuncios ponen distintos tipos de corriente siendo para el mismo modelo, en manuales de hakko original  por ejemplo la corriente es de 24vac y anuncios del mismo soldador o resistencia dicen dc.
Gracias y perdon por las molestias.
Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro

Como te dijo Dosmetros, *no influye.*
Saludos.


----------



## Scooter

Al 99,99% no va a influir


----------



## juanrimaru

Muchas gracias a los dos y disculpen mi ignorancia en estos temas.
Saludos.


----------



## juanrimaru

Hola a todos,
Al final he recibido el soldador y calentar calienta pero con un fallo, parece que el sensor de temperatura no funciona, por ejemplo, yo pongo al minimo en la estacion (200°), pero sigue calentando, llega hasta los 450° y el led rojo no se apaga nunca, no se desactiva al llegar a la temperatura seleccionada.
Alguien sabe porque puede suceder esto?, es malo que este mucho tiempo trabajando a 450°?.
Muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

juanrimaru dijo:


> Hola a todos,


Hola.


> Al final he recibido el soldador y calentar calienta pero con un fallo, parece que el sensor de temperatura no funciona, por ejemplo, yo pongo al minimo en la estacion (200°), pero sigue calentando, llega hasta los 450° y el led rojo no se apaga nunca, no se desactiva al llegar a la temperatura seleccionada.


En efecto algo anda mal.


> Alguien sabe porque puede suceder esto?, es malo que este mucho tiempo trabajando a 450°?.
> Muchas gracias y saludos.


Sin mas datos *NO* se puede opinar nada

*Podría ser:*
Elemento de control de temperatura dañado (En corto)
Elemento detector de temperatura dañado o desconectado
¿¿¿???


----------



## juanrimaru

Gracias por su rapida respuesta,
Mi estacion es la nt878d china, (son de esas muy genericas tipo saike atten etc), se que la estacion no falla porque con el soldador que vino con ella funciona correctamente, y respecto al soldador (modelo936 50w 24v), son de esos genericos y muy baratos (3€)compatibles con varios modelos tipo 878ad,852D,898D,etc, yo se que por lo que vale no voy a exigir mucho pero creo que con tanta temperatura levantaria las pistas de una pcb.
Gracias de nuevo.

Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro

juanrimaru dijo:


> Gracias por su rapida respuesta,
> Mi estacion es la nt878d china, (son de esas muy genericas tipo saike atten etc), se que la estacion no falla porque con el soldador que vino con ella funciona correctamente, y respecto al soldador (modelo936 50w 24v), son de esos genericos y muy baratos (3€)compatibles con varios modelos tipo 878ad,852D,898D,etc, yo se que por lo que vale no voy a exigir mucho pero creo que con tanta temperatura levantaria las pistas de una pcb.
> Gracias de nuevo.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola juanrimaru.
Dices que *el problema no es la estación*, porque la probaste con otro soldador, y funciona bién.

*Pero lo que controla, o limita la temperatura, es la estación.*
Esto me lleva a preguntar...

¿Hay una sola, *o hay más posibilidades  de conexión *entre la estación y el soldador?.


----------



## sergiot

Perdón que me meta, pero los soldadores para estaciones de soldado tiene dos terminales mas que son de la termocupla encargada de medir la temperatura, esos dos cables los has colocado en el lugar correcto y con la polaridad correcta también??


----------



## juanrimaru

Gracias por las respuestas.
No tengo mas conexiones, el soldador va conectado directamente a la estacion, pero ya encontre el problema, medi el sensor de temperatura con el multimetro y le di calor a la punta con un mechero y me di cuenta que en el soldador original de la estacion bajaban los ohmios pero en el otro soldador subia, (o era al reves), entonces inverti los cables de la termocupla y ahora funciona bien, yo creia y he leido mucho por internet que no tenian polaridad pero inverti los cables y funciona, gracias Sergiot, y gracias tambien a PPP.
saludos.


----------



## yosimiro

juanrimaru dijo:


> , entonces inverti los cables de la termocupla y ahora funciona bien,




O sea que había más de una posibilidad de conexión.
Enhorabuena.


----------



## juanrimaru

Perdon, yo le entendi la posibilidad de mas de una conexion entre el soldador y la estacion y yo solo cambie los cables de la termocupla del soldador solo, se supone que lo que hice no tendria que hacerlo, supuestamente no tendria que modificar nada y yo daba por hecho que estaba todo conexionado correctamente de fabrica y si supuestamente no tienen polaridad tanto el elemento calefactor y el sensor no tendria problemas. Lo siento por mi ignorancia en esto de las estaciones, yo siempre he tenido soldadores simples.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## yosimiro

No hay nada que perdonar.
Solucionaste tu problema, *y eso es lo importante.*
saludos.


----------



## Seguridadmecatronica

Tengo un yaxun 909 y se le quemo el transformador! el problema es que no me dice de cuanto es o cuanto regula si alguien tiene alguna ayuda seria genial!


----------



## yosimiro

Ya te respondí en la otra pregunta,
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/transformador-estacion-calor-yaxun-909-a-134672/#post1039201
*una o ambas irán a moderación.*
No puedes hacer dos preguntas iguales en diferente tópico.


----------



## Seguridadmecatronica

oye p p p.... disculpa no sabia que ya habias respondido pero en el link que publicaste dice que no aparece nada.... por otro lado en el otro dices que es de 24v.... pero son 12vpp o 24 vpp?? necesito saber si tengo que comprar un transformador de 110 a 12-0-12 ó uno 110v a 24-0-24


----------



## yosimiro

El enlace, desapareció, por ser duplicado.
No he podido encontralo, pero en cambio encontré esto

http://www.clasf.co.ve/estación-de-calor-y-cautin-con-fuente-de-poder-y-en-caracas-1763935/

Y este.
http://www.clasf.co.ve/estación-de-calor-ya-xun-en-1-en-venezuela-2667136/
En todo caso, puedes contactarte con los vendedores.


*Pero si sabes la potencia del soldador, y mides su resistencia, no tienes más que hacer cuentas.*


----------



## DOSMETROS

p p p dijo:


> El enlace, desapareció, por ser duplicado.
> No he podido encontralo


 
Picás en el Nick Seguridadmecatronica , en el desplegable le das a buscar mas mensajes de Seguridadmecatronica

Aqui el link :

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3pcs...r-24V-50W-A1322-for-Hakko-936/1014960536.html


----------



## cepcrash

hola tengo una ya xun con problema en el hierro de soldar, si no lo conecto la temperatura se dispara, y cuando lo conecto calienta sin parar no corta a la temperatura elejida que puede ser gracias


----------



## hromero2000

Tengo una estacion de calor que dejo de calentar, tanto la pistola de aire como el soldador, el flujo del aire es regulable a traves de la pistola, pero no calienta. Cuando subo la temperatura desde cero hasta cualquier nivel, inmediatamente el display de temperatura cae a 006 o a 008. llegan los 110 voltios a la pistola a través de los cables extremos de la tarjeta (rojo y negro) de la pistola. saque el triac BTA16 y mide bien, continuidad 125 ohms en los extremos y abierto en los contactos contiguos. cambie uno de los BT137 y hasta ahi llegue. Anexo imágenes. Cualquier ayuda sera apreciada.


----------



## Lucho LP

Suena a que se protege por algún motivo. Habría que ver el estado de la resistencia en la boquilla, que no haya un corto o que se haya abierto.
Tambien hay que revisar el relay, en la placa, por las dudas que esté roto u operando mal.
Revisar las alimentaciones de los integrados y por ende toda la fuente, partiendo desde el transformador.
Saludos!


----------



## zopilote

Si no hay rotura de algun cable o calefactor lo mas probable es el triac BT137.


----------



## hromero2000

El triac que esta cerca del transformador donde salen los cables para la pistola y el soldador fue cambiado, BT137. He repasado las soldaduras. igual se cae la temperatura al mover el dial.


----------



## zopilote

Como es un dimmer conectado a la red lo que mas fallan es el potenciometro y el triac.


----------



## tiago

La pistola tiene una sonda tipo K en la boquilla de salida de aire caliente, colocada en el extremo superior de la resistencia calefactora.
¿La has comprobado?

Saludos.


----------



## hromero2000

En relación al trimmer, entonces hablariamos de los dos, el de la pistola y el cautín, porque la tempertura se cae inmediatamente, antes dije que había cambiado el triac BT137, este no esta en la salida de la pistola y del cautin. Es el otro que reseño en uno de los diagramas, que esta al lado del transformador justo en la salida para la pistola y el cautín, sin embargo porque le llegan los 110 voltios a la pistola (cable rojo y negro) sin ningún tipo de variación de voltaje al mover el trimmer. la ultima sugerencia, anexo foto de la pistola para que me indique cual es esa boquilla. Por otro lado, debe haber un sensor tipo sonda en la pistola que manda señal para marcar temperatura, donde esta en la pistola? Entre el + cable rojo y FRS-1 CABLE negro 110 V. Entre GND cable azul delgado y FRS-2 cable rojo delgado, marca 1.2 Ohms. Estos cables son los que van a la pistola. Anexo fotos.


----------



## John Miller

Hola buen día a mi me paso algo similar con una estación,  me canse de buscarle el problema, era la fuente y el cableado, asi que compre una mejor estación y hasta ahora 0 problemas.

MK.


----------



## zopilote

Si uno se fija bien el triac que regula  a la pistola de aire caliente es el BTA16 y parece que tiene un optoacoplador para manejar su disparo, se reviso esa parte del circuito.


----------



## tiago

hromero2000 dijo:


> En relación al trimmer, entonces hablariamos de los dos, el de la pistola y el cautín, porque la tempertura se cae inmediatamente, antes dije que había cambiado el triac BT137, este no esta en la salida de la pistola y del cautin. Es el otro que reseño en uno de los diagramas, que esta al lado del transformador justo en la salida para la pistola y el cautín, sin embargo porque le llegan los 110 voltios a la pistola (cable rojo y negro) sin ningún tipo de variación de voltaje al mover el trimmer. la ultima sugerencia, anexo foto de la pistola para que me indique cual es esa boquilla. Por otro lado, debe haber un sensor tipo sonda en la pistola que manda señal para marcar temperatura, donde esta en la pistola? Entre el + cable rojo y FRS-1 CABLE negro 110 V. Entre GND cable azul delgado y FRS-2 cable rojo delgado, marca 1.2 Ohms. Estos cables son los que van a la pistola. Anexo fotos.



Saca la porcelana con la resistencia calefactora y lo verás en la punta.

Saludos.


----------



## papirrin

A mi me paso algo similar y fue el NTC que falseaba la temperatura al microcontrolador.


----------



## faivy

Hola, compré una estación de calor YaXun 702 
Resulta que un dia antes de que se averiara estuvo funcionando perfectamente
al dia siguente cuando la ecniendo regulo en potencimetro de aire y el de temperatura y deja de funcionar el sistema de aire ...


----------



## yosimiro

Podrían ser muchas causas, motor de turbina trabado, no le llega energía al motor, alimentación del motor sin funcionar, etc.

Convendría que subas fotos de buena calidad, así pueden ayudarte.


----------



## faivy

Aqui envio la imagen de la estación de calor que no funciona el sistema de aire es decir lo que se siente cuando se regula el potenciometro del aire es un sumbido nomo el ruido de un equipo cuando hay bajo voltage


----------



## Daniel Meza

Hola, ¿es de recién compra?, si es así haz válida su garantía. 

Caso contrario revisa el cable que va desde el equipo hacía el maneral. 
Me ocurrió con una similar, calentaba pero no expulsaba el aire y resultó que el cable estaba roto por dentro (mala calidad y bastante delgado).


----------



## faivy

Disculpe un tanto, pero que cable es el que va del equipo hacia el maneral es que no se cuando se refiere al maneral.


----------



## daaptrading

Buenas hace poco compre una estación de soldar KENDAL 898D+ no tengo ni un mes con ella, ayer la prendí y solo me da lecturas el cautin de 000 hasta 002 por segundos no pasa de allí a los 4 minutos mas o menos comenzó a funcionar pero viendo esto quise ver si pasaba de nuevo y efectivo se queda entre 000 a 002, que me pueden decir al respecto? ... (La pistola de calor funciona a la perfeccion)


----------



## mpak

Hola. 
Tengo una estación de soldadura con fuente de alimentación regulable integrada de 0v a 15v de 1,5A. La marca es Aoyue Int768, la tengo desde hace unos 5 años aprox. 
De repente la fuente de alimentación ha dejado de regular, es decir que en el display aparecen 21v y 4A, muevo el potenciometro y no hace nada. He revisado y sustituido los siguientes componentes LM723CN, L7805CV, potenciómetro de 5K y nada sigue igual. Tiene unos transistores S9013 y C9012 y unos diodos que no he revisado, aunque a simple vista parecen estar bien, ¿podría ser alguno de estos componentes el causante de la avería?.
A alguien se le ocurre que es lo que puede estar averiado.
Muchas gracias de antemano.
Un saludo a todo el foro.


----------



## mpak

Hola de nuevo.
Ya he encontrado la falla.
Es un transistor C9012 PNP. No tengo para sustituirlo ni encuentro donde comprarlo, ¿se puede poner un transistor con otro valor que sea PNP?
Muchas gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

http://www.datasheet4u.com/pdf/2SC9012-pdf/706294

https://www.google.com.ar/url?url=h...ggaMAA&usg=AFQjCNGy5wCzbnwKPv4fxjgRox_87dlgag


----------



## mpak

Muchas gracias DOSMETROS.
¿Los BC327 son equivalentes a los C9012?.
¿Como se puede saber la equivalencia antes de ver el Datasheet?.
Es que tengo algunos aparatos viejos de los que me gustaría aprovechar los transistores.
Muchas gracias de nuevo.
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

O ya los conocés por experiencia , o a comparar datasheets , o . . .

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=reemplazos


----------



## mpak

Gracias de nuevo DOSMETROS.
Pues a comparar toca.
Ah he mirado los datasheet del C9012 y del BC327 y creo que no pueden ser equivalentes, porque la disposición del emisor y el colector es distinta.
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Muy bien , te diste cuanta que ibas a tener que invertirlo , rotarlo 180º 


Sinó segui buscando , ahí te deje la página de busqueda on line :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/sitio-buscar-reemplazos-transistores-linea-71684/


----------



## mpak

Hola y buenos dias a todos.
Si, tuve que darle vuelta. Al final aproveche un C557B y en vez de darme 15v y 1,5A me da 14,1v y 1A.
Ahora me aparece un condensador cerámico averiado, con una nomenclatura de 103J a 1000v, tengo uno nuevo para cambiarlo pero es de 103K Y5P creo que es de 500v. ¿Que sucedería si lo pongo?.
Gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Que tensión hay dónde está conectado ?


----------



## mpak

No la he medido.
Tendría que montarla para poder medir.
Pero pertenece al circuito del compresor del aire caliente. Cuando enciendo la estación salta el compresor automáticamente sin que tenga que presionar el conector.
No se si esto te da una idea.


----------



## xavierymiriam

yo tengo una estación de soldadura 853D, y tiene el mismo problema, esta estación tiene, pistola de aire caliente, cautin y fuente de 0 a 15v, lo curioso es que estaba usando la pistola de aire caliente y estaba trabajando bien, pero notaba que la pantallita marcaba S-E, pero no le tome importancia, la deje enfriar para cambiarle la boquilla, pero o sorpresa ya al encender no calienta solo el abanico arroja el aire, desmonte la pistola note que el aislante cerámico o no se de que material sea el que recubre la resistencia estaba ya quemada, pero la resistencia esta en buen estado, conecte la estación y no la resistencia no calienta solo lanza aire frió del ventilador, puse el cautin y si funciona correctamente, pero la pistola no calienta, de la placa tiene un lm358n, LM73, MOC3041, BT137, TIP122, BT16, LM7805, dos s3f94c4ezz-dk94 Y un atmel 24co2 son los componentes mas importante que tiene la placa según mi punto de vista, por favor alguien me puede ayudar, gracias se los agradezco colegas


----------



## eltopo72

buenas a todos yo estoy renegando con una BAKU 878L que le pasa al contrario de ustedes esta se va de temperatura se pone la resistencia al rojo vivo y aprieto varias veces el botón de bajar la temperatura y se mantiene pero son segundos pero siempre en 100°  hasta que vuelve a ponerse rojo fuego y después queda seteada  con las siglas S-r hasta que vuelve a encender y sucede lo mismo....Tendré que sacar los transistores y medirlo nuevamente fuera  para comprobar el normal funcionamiento Ó dar por hecho que el integrado se dañó desde ya muchas Gracias y disculpen las molestias....


----------



## AG-1

Sustituye el elemento calefactor o la pistola. 

El manual indica : "When the LED digital displays "SE", ............."

Una traducción aproximada podría ser:
"Cuando aparece en el  display  LED  "SE", significa que el sensor de la estación de aire caliente está teniendo un problema  o la pistola esta desconectada, en tal caso sustituir el elemento de calemiento ( elemento calefactor y  sensor de temperatura ) ."

Salu2.




xavierymiriam dijo:


> yo tengo una estación de soldadura 853D, y tiene el mismo problema, esta estación tiene, pistola de aire caliente, cautin y fuente de 0 a 15v, lo curioso es que estaba usando la pistola de aire caliente y estaba trabajando bien, pero notaba que la pantallita marcaba S-E, pero no le tome importancia, la deje enfriar para cambiarle la boquilla, pero o sorpresa ya al encender no calienta solo el abanico arroja el aire, desmonte la pistola note que el aislante cerámico o no se de que material sea el que recubre la resistencia estaba ya quemada, pero la resistencia esta en buen estado, conecte la estación y no la resistencia no calienta solo lanza aire frió del ventilador, puse el cautin y si funciona correctamente, pero la pistola no calienta, de la placa tiene un lm358n, LM73, MOC3041, BT137, TIP122, BT16, LM7805, dos s3f94c4ezz-dk94 Y un atmel 24co2 son los componentes mas importante que tiene la placa según mi punto de vista, por favor alguien me puede ayudar, gracias se los agradezco colegas


----------



## xavierymiriam

de hecho si me imagine que el daño era en la pistola, ya que el cautin si calienta bien y mantiene la temperatura que uno seleccione, de todas formas le di una revisada a todos los componentes de ambas tarjetas, pero al parecer no hay ningún componente en corto 

lo de sustituir el elemento calefactor, no se si te refieras al estriado de porcelana donde esta enrollada la resistencia que se pone al rojo vivo que esta adentro de la pistola, perdona mi ignorancia soy un poco novato en estos temas  si tengo que sustituir esta pieza, se me hace mas fácil y económico conseguir la pistola completa 

gracias amigo por tu respuesta 




AG-1 dijo:


> Sustituye el elemento calefactor o la pistola.
> 
> El manual indica : "When the LED digital displays "SE", ............."
> 
> Una traducción aproximada podría ser:
> "Cuando aparece en el  display  LED  "SE", significa que el sensor de la estación de aire caliente está teniendo un problema  o la pistola esta desconectada, en tal caso sustituir el elemento de calemiento ( elemento calefactor y  sensor de temperatura ) ."
> 
> Salu2.


----------



## blueboxar

Hola! Quería consultarles como puedo hacer (Digital o Analógico) un comparador para que corte cierta señal.

Explico que es lo que estoy haciendo: 
Me compré una pistola de aire caliente como la que muestro en las fotos, pensé que iba directo a 220Vca y funcionaba, pero me encuentro que tiene un conector tipo Panel GX16-9. Entonces decidí desarmarlo para ver como es por dentro...
Me dí cuenta que tiene un turbina que se alimenta a 24Vcc, la Resistencia calefactora de 220Vca y 2 sensores de temperatura. Para entonces ya me habia dado cuenta que me faltaba la estacion de soldado donde regula la temperatura y alimenta todo.
Como estudiante de Ingeniería Electrónica me decidí a armar la estación con mis propias manitas. 
Investigando un poco armé un circuito con un Triac donde manda pulsos de corriente a la Resistencia y la calienta sin problemas. Ademas puedo regular dichos pulsos con un Potenciometro de manera que regulo la temperatura.
Hasta ahí perfecto! Pero quiero mejorarla y además aprovechar los sensores de temperatura de la pistola...

Como se debería hacer y que debo utilizar para lograr medir la resistencia de los sensores y compararlos para que me corte los pulsos al Triac y no me sobrecaliente?

Saludos! ...



Acá subo las fotos de la Pistola de Aire Caliente que tengo


----------



## fausto1995

si son termistores puedes poner un divisor resistivo y leyendo el voltaje tendras una indicacion de la temperatura, pones un comparador y con ello activas o desactivas el triac.


----------



## AG-1

Muchos de estos sensores suelen ser: Thermocouple K-type.
Salu2


----------



## fausto1995

Gracias por la informacion no sabia que fueran termocuplas las que usualmente se usaran, independientemente del Sensor solo seria identificarlo y así mismo establecer el circuito de adaptación.


----------



## ruben90

Tendrías que utilizar el sensor, en este caso un termopar tipo K (cromo-aluminio, de -200ºC a +1200ºC), hacer el acondicionamiento de la señal y mediante un lazo cerrado controlar el ángulo de disparo del TRIAC. Estaría bueno que armes el proyecto, yo con mucho gusto aportó ideas y circuitos. Yo igual soy ingeniero en electrónica, saludos desde México.


----------



## blueboxar

Bien, el acondicionamiento lo entiendo, pero a que te referís con "mediante a un lazo cerrado controlar el ángulo de disparo del TRIAC"?
Muchas Gracias por ofrecerte Ruben90, me entusiasma mucho terminar este proyecto, aunque tengo poco tiempo para dedicarle, pero de a poco y con ayuda del foro espero lograrlo y publicarlo! 
Saludos desde Argentina.


----------



## ruben90

> ...pero a que te referís con "mediante a un lazo cerrado controlar el ángulo de disparo del TRIAC"?


Un lazo cerrado es cualquier sistema que haga una retro-alimentación entre la salida y la entrada, en cortas palabras, si tu fijas la temperatura del aire a 100 ºC, el sistema de control (el circuito que controla el disparo del triac) debe ajustarse para mantener dicha temperatura, aumentando o disminuyendo la corriente que circula por el actuador (en este caso el alambre de nicrom).


----------



## papirrin

las estaciones descentes utilizan un contol PID, y es bastante complejo de implementar con microcontrolador y sin el creo que es todavia mas complejo, esas pistolas de calor ya tienen el sensor de temperatura que esta junto al calefactor de nicrom.

si no me equivoco es el cable rojo y amarillo de la imagen.
edit:
en el cable rojo y negro, no es sensor de temperatura es un reed relay. y en la base se pone un iman, cuando se deja la pistola en la base se comienza a enfriar apagando la resistencia calefactora y aumentando el flujo de aire.


----------



## xavierymiriam

colegas tengo un problemita con una estación de soldadura 853D, esta estación tiene una pistola de aire caliente, cautin y fuente de 0 a 15v, estaba usando la pistola de aire caliente para remover unos capacitares smd y estaba trabajando bien pero notaba que la pantallita marcaba S-E, pero no le tome importancia, la deje enfriar para cambiarle la boquilla, pero o sorpresa ya al encender no calienta solo el abanico arroja el aire, desmonte la pistola note que el aislante cerámico o no se de que material sea el que recubre la resistencia estaba ya quemada, pero la resistencia esta en buen estado, conecte la estación y solo la resistencia no calienta solo lanza aire frió del ventilador, puse el cautin y si funciona correctamente , pero la pistola no calienta, la placa tiene un lm358n, LM73, MOC3041, BT137, TIP122, BT16, LM7805, dos s3f94c4ezz-dk94 Y un atmel 24co2 son los componentes mas importante que tiene la placa según mi punto de vista.

Otros colegas del foro me comentaron que tenia que reemplazar la pistola completa o el elemento calefactor, pero la desarme de nuevo y note que en un extremo de la carcasa de la pistola estaba pegado una especie de fusible ya que no tiene nomenclatura ni una marca por ningún lado , no se si sea un termo fusible o otra cosa, al medirlo con el multimetro no hubo continuad en el , a si que le quite el aislante que tenia y al moverlo por desgracia lo quebré , conecte de nuevo la pistola y ahora no funciona el ventilador y en la pantalla muestra tres rallas como si la pistola estuviera inactiva, por favor colegas les pido su opinión respecto a este problema ya que soy un poco novato en estos equipos que manejan temperaturas variables, gracias colegas les agradezco cualquier ayuda que me puedan brindar ...


----------



## papirrin

esa cosa que quebraste es un reed relay asi pidelo no recuerdo si es NC o NA XD. casi creo que la falla fue que el atmel enloquecio y quizas era solo de desconectarlo y esperar uno minutos y conectar asi me pasa con la mia tiene un bug en el firmware... eventualmente me marca 900 grados jajaja
tambien puedes probar continuidad en los cables y sobretodo probar el fusible termico que esta en ka resistencia y el ntc que tambien esta cerca de la resistencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No le veo utilidad a un red switch ahí Papirrin .

Se me ocurre que podria ser un fusible térmico .

Revisá el MOC3041 y  BT137


----------



## papirrin

cuando se quita la pistola de la base empieza a calentar y cuando se deja en la base se enfria. en la base tiene 2 imanes de niodimio. 
mas tarde pongo un video de como funcionan. por eso no le enciende.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahh Ok , es para el encendido automático


----------



## papirrin

aqui esta el vidio:





ojo: al colocar el reed switch debe estar en la misma posicion que estaba y en el mismo sentido pues si se coloca mal puede no accionar el switch y por lo tanto no funcionar debidamente.


----------



## xavierymiriam

Sinceramente pensé que el reed relay era el fusible térmico, jajaja , afortunada mente es barato y lo venden en steren , en cuanto a la tarjeta revise los componentes tanto visualmente y con el multimetro y ninguno marcaba en corto o dañado, están en buen estado. un colega me comento que el problema no esta en la placa ya que si fuera en la placa, simplemente no funcionaria el cautin, pero lo dudo por eso mejor pregunto  jajaja.

En cuanto a la pistola por mas que la revise no encontré el fusible térmico, creyendo que el reed ralay era ese, no se si realmente lo tenga tenga o este adentro de la boquilla, ya que también saque la resistencia completamente para ver el estado y esta en muy buen estado ya que le di muy poco uso a la estación, jajaja, en verdad muchas gracias por tu ayuda 

Te dejo unas fotos de las dos tarjetas que tiene la estación  



papirrin dijo:


> esa cosa que quebraste es un reed relay asi pidelo no recuerdo si es NC o NA XD. casi creo que la falla fue que el atmel enloquecio y quizas era solo de desconectarlo y esperar uno minutos y conectar asi me pasa con la mia tiene un bug en el firmware... eventualmente me marca 900 grados jajaja
> tambien puedes probar continuidad en los cables y sobretodo probar el fusible termico que esta en ka resistencia y el ntc que tambien esta cerca de la resistencia.





Alguien también me lo comento que revisara esos componentes, en cuanto a la tarjeta tiene 2 moc3041 y un bt137, en cuanto a los moc uno esta cercas del regulador 7805 y el otro moc esta exactamente atrás del by137, lo mas curioso es que me dicen que si uno de estos esta dañado la pistola de aire caliente no funciona, pero algo curiosos es que si el cautin depende de alguno de estos dos componentes, como es posible que el cautin si trabaje correctamente y regule bien y la pistola de aire caliente no funcione  jajaja



DOSMETROS dijo:


> No le veo utilidad a un red switch ahí Papirrin .
> 
> Se me ocurre que podria ser un fusible térmico .
> 
> Revisá el MOC3041 y  BT137


----------



## papirrin

> un colega me comento que el problema no esta en la placa ya que si fuera en la placa, simplemente no funcionaria el cautin, pero lo dudo por eso mejor pregunto


no creo que sea posible, puede ser como te dice el master Dosmetros, que sea el triac, mide la tension con tu multimetro en ac, en las lineas de la resistencia de nicrom, la verdad no me acuerdo de fusible termico, pero cuando se calienta demasiado se corta por completo la corriente, asi que supongo que tenia uno, hace mucho que la deasarme presisamente por que me presentaba anomalias pero 100% seguro que en la mia es un error en el firmware del microcontrolador.

es cuestion de revizar lo que te decimos.


----------



## xavierymiriam

hola amigo agradezco muchísimo tu ayuda , te comento que ya reemplace el reed switch  y trabajo de nuevo la pistola de aire caliente, saque la resistencia del tubo metálico quite el forro que lleva la resistencia y me di cuenta que la resistencia estaba cortada, a si que la empalme la punta de la resistencia con una espirar de la resistencia y ya empezo a calentar como si nada hubiese pasado , 

pero tengo una duda amigo, como se llama ese forro que lleva la resistencia, donde la puedo conseguir o puedo usar la pistola sin ese forro  no se como se llame jajajaja

te dejo una imagen del forro, gracias amigo



amigo el mensaje #9 te lo deje, pero al parecer no te pude citar jejejeje



papirrin dijo:


> no creo que sea posible, puede ser como te dice el master Dosmetros, que sea el triac, mide la tension con tu multimetro en ac, en las lineas de la resistencia de nicrom, la verdad no me acuerdo de fusible termico, pero cuando se calienta demasiado se corta por completo la corriente, asi que supongo que tenia uno, hace mucho que la deasarme presisamente por que me presentaba anomalias pero 100% seguro que en la mia es un error en el firmware del microcontrolador.
> 
> es cuestion de revizar lo que te decimos.


----------



## papirrin

no creo que sea recomendable usarlo sin eso, y no se como se llama pero supongo que es fibra de vidrio. quizas lo puedas sacar de una secadora de pelo. XD.


----------



## xavierymiriam

gracias amigo, te agradezco muchísimo tu ayuda  sinceramente no se que hubiera hecho si no estuvieran en el foro, gracias  



papirrin dijo:


> no creo que sea recomendable usarlo sin eso, y no se como se llama pero supongo que es fibra de vidrio. quizas lo puedas sacar de una secadora de pelo. XD.


----------



## ivan03488

hola gente, estoy un poco desesperado, compre hace 4 meses una estación full energy HY-936 y me dieron garantía de 3 meses por lo que ya no tengo garantía y hoy mismo cuando la prendí arranco automáticamente con el soldador y la pistola prendidas, cosa que no había dejado así, entonces apreté el botón set y el botón up que si los aprietas simultáneamente se apaga la pistola, pero no hizo nada, probé con apretar set y down que es para apagar el soldador, y nuevamente no hizo nada, finalmente mantuve apretado set por un tiempo que es para entrar al modo de control de temperatura y flujo de aire y tampoco hizo nada.
Entonces pensé que era la botonera, pero probé los 3 botones con el tester y andan joya, algo que me da mala espina es que al apagara y prenderla de manera aleatoria algunas veces prende la pistola y otras no.

Si alguno me da una mano seria genial, porque es una herramienta indispensable para mí. 

ahora consigo una buena camara y saco fotos de todo



aca estaqn las fotos


----------



## ivan03488

les voy comentando lo que encuentro, el trafo esta todo ok, el micro se comunica con la eeprom, la alimentacion al micro le llega bien



Algo raro que encontré es lo siguiente, en la placa de los 3 botones encontré lo siguiente.
Tiene 4 cables que van a 4 entradas o salidas de el micro.
Pin 1 que es el común para los 4 botones y tiene 0v.
Pin 2 que va al botón de set tiene 236mv de continua.
Pin 3 que va al botón de up tiene un pulso de 5v de un ancho de 10us a una frecuencia de 242khz.
Pin 4 que va al botón de down tiene una continua de 4.8v.

Realmente me suena muy raro todo lo que medí en la botonera, será que se quemaron las entradas y salidas de la parte de la botonera?

Espero que alguno me ilumine el camino


----------



## ivan03488

Bueno, ya fue, estoy haciéndome un programita con un arduino, ya que la placa de atrás tiene los triacs tengo 2 max para las termocuplas y tiene también para sincronizar el pwm de la bomba con la frecuencia de la red. Después les subo el programa y las conexiones por si alguno quiere digitalizar su estación o si le pasa como a mí que se les quema el control digital.


----------



## elgriego

Gracias por el aporte ivan03488 ,,,Siempre le descomfie a ese modelo,tanto el display y botones soft ,me dieron mala espina.



Saludos.


----------



## ivan03488

ok, ya tengo de manera experimental andando la pistola, un problema grande que encontré es que con el mas 6675 no pude medir la temperatura, ya que la termocupla que está en la pistola tiene unos conectores que se ve que le trae error a la medición, entonces estoy usando el circuito que tenia la placa original que tiene un operacional ha17358, pero realmente no es muy buena la precisión, tiene un error de unos 10 grados, la pregunta es si hay alguna manera de corregir ese error? o de poder modificar algo para poder usar el max6675?
no les paso fotos porque es un caos jaja, despues hago algo mas bonito y les mando algunas fotos


----------



## jpperez

Amigos, tengo una Estacion De Calor Smd 852d+ ESD SAFE

usandola note que la pistola de aire caliente se enr*r*o*j*ecía en el tubo.
Ya no *h*echa aire, solo me funciona el cautin.

Conecto a la corriente y sin pasar el switch empieza a enrro*j*ecer 

Muestro las fotos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Revisá el ventilador !


----------



## jpperez

Este no trae ventilador


----------



## DOSMETROS

jpperez dijo:


> la pistola de *aire* caliente


 
Ventilador , turbina , compresor . . . de algún lado sopla el aire ¿no?


----------



## elgriego

Hola quizas este tuto te sea util,pero ademas en esas estaciones se suelen poner en corto los elementos de control,por ej los triacs que controlan la regulacion de la temperatura,lo curioso es que tenga dos falla diferentes pero relacionados,que no controle temperatura aparentemente,y ademas que no funcione el compresor,habria que controlar los elementos de control de la placa y tambien los elementos de potencia,ya que este tutorial hace referencia a cuando se traba el compresor.










Saludos.


----------



## jpperez

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ventilador , turbina , compresor . . . de algún lado sopla el aire ¿no?



No sopla, ella trae Bomba De Aire


----------



## DOSMETROS

Entonces . . .  ¿ La bomba de aire no está funcionando ?


----------



## tiago

Yo la tuve que cambiar por la misma razón.
Aunque la mía tiraba un poquito. Mira que a la bomba de aire le llega el voltaje correcto.

Saludos.


----------



## gabrielrivero

El problema es que la maquina esta directa es decir la enchufo a la toma de corriente y el compresor empieza a enviar aire, activo el interruptor de encendido para que caliente y funciona normal la resistencia, calienta correctamente pero cuando apago  el compresor sigue enviando aire siempre, no entra en modo standby.........Cuando ella debería apagar y encender solo cuando activo el interruptor de encendido....entonces cuando no quiero usar la pistola de aire sino solo el cautin el compresor queda encendido y tengo miedo de que se queme por estar encendido tanto tiempo y sin necesidad ya que no lo necsito en ese momento.....Espero que me puedan ayudar ...


----------



## Daniel Meza

Hola, revisa el driver del motor pues podría haberse quemado, quedado en corto y así manteniendolo encendido.

Saludos


----------



## gabrielrivero

Me podrías especificar cual es el driver disculpa mi ignorancia pero desconosco un poco el tema y esas maquinas aqui nadie las repara.....


----------



## Daniel Meza

Bien, desarma tu estación (antes desconectada de la toma de línea), identifica el motor y sus cables de alimentación, sigue esos conductores hasta llegar a un posible transistor. Si puedes toma algunas fotos para guiarte mejor.


----------



## gabrielrivero

Perfecto tomare unas fotos y seguire esas lineas para ver que encuentro...Muchas Gracias


----------



## elgriego

Hola buen dia. Es muy probable ,que el elemento de control sea un triac,habria que ver en detalle imagenes de la placa de ambos lados ,para poder hacer un diagnostico.


Saludos.


----------



## gabrielrivero

No creo Amigo debido a que los controles de aire y temperatura funcionan perfectamente en si lo unico que falla es que no apaga osea no entra en modo de espera o standby......Ya subire las fotos correspondientes


----------



## Yairman

Tu estación es nueva o el problema apareció de la nada? Si es nueva espero que le hayas quitado el tornillo del compresor.

Puede que algun conector que va del compresor a la placa este un poco suelto.

Nunca apagues la pistola de golpe, regula siempre la temperatura si no se te va a dañar.

Si no se apaga automaticamente el compresor o flujo de aire, debe ser por un falso contacto una soldadura fría en la board de control, como se le denomina técnicamente.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas.
En un foro hablan de problemas con esta estación. Aunque el tema sea el contrario puede que ayude para orientar.
Tambien hay un esquema que aunque no es de esta central dicen se parece.
Si no veo mal, por un lado tiene el control del motor (con triac) y por el otro a modo de interruptor un relé, que a su vez es controlado por un transistor.

Espero sirva de ayuda, a parte de las fotos, está claro.

https://www.google.es/search?q=Yaxu...hWO0RoKHZj1BQ0Q_AUIBigB#imgrc=0CfRkVhVMRBp8M:

Saludos.


----------



## kamisama

Hola, como estan. Pudieron resolver el tema.
;Mi pistola de calor hacia lo mismo, la primera vez se puso al rojo vivo y luego aparecio un error en pantalla y se apagaba al rato.
Como esta en una posicion estatica, pense que se habia colgado el micro (ingenuidad) apague todo, la volvi a prender y de nuevo, se puso al rojo vivo, la temperatura subia y luego de mostrar un error se apagaba.
Pense que podia ser un corto, desarme la pistola, la rearme, lo mismo.
Destape el artefacto, movi las fichas, y ya no tiro error, la temperatura segun el indicador esta buena. Pero se pone al rojo vivo igual, todo lo metalico, con el consiguiente posible derretimiento de la pistola.
Lo probe un par de veces, parece regular (se ve que corta la alimentacion, pero se lo ve al rojo vivo igual) y el error desaparecio. No se si sera la pistola solamente o la parte de control tambien.
Por eso igual que Uds. buscaba algunas respuestas en la web.


----------



## nyt75

buenas amigos quien tiene el esquema de una yaxun 702? le cambie 3 piezas y ahora no me acuerdo las posiciones de cada uno :/ los que le hice cambio fue al bta12 y bt136


----------



## elgriego

*Hola nyt75,esto es lo unico que tengo ,espero que te sirva.


*



*Saludos. *


----------



## nyt75

El detalle es que ese esquema no es de la yaxun 702 y no dice que modelos de triac van pero de toda manera gracias


----------



## Doca

Yo tengo un Proskit ss-989 que cuando la enciendo, empieza a funcionar el motor y a los segundos se quema el fusible, revise los triac y parecen en buen estado, no tengo diagrama y no se por donde continuar.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Desconectá el motor y volvé a probar


----------



## Doca

Ahora no soltó el fusible, la apagué, conecté el motor y ahora no enciende el motor ni la pantalla de la pistola de aire, pero la otra parte si enciende (soldador común)

Gracias "Dos Metros"
Reemplacé los bt136 por la versión correcta bt136 600e y encendió el motor, pero no calienta, así que pienso que es el calefactor. Alguna idea con eso ?


----------



## lcarra

Hola buenas tardes, tengo una estacion de soldadura jihua 995D, con un problema, la pantalla se ve muy poco, la he abierto y en los laterales del display tiene dos led en cada lado para su luminosidad, los cuales están todos (los cuatro) en paralelo, le llegan 2,4 volts. alguien me podría indicar algún componente a comprobar o tendría el esquema de esta estación.
Un saludo


----------



## lcarra

Pues eso, ya está solucionada, le he re-estañado todas las conexiones del display y ya se ve perfectamente, Aún así si alguien tiene el esquema y me lo quiere pasar para un futuro se lo agradecería.
Un saludo


----------



## dat37

Seguridadmecatronica dijo:


> oye p p p.... disculpa no sabia que ya habias respondido pero en el link que publicaste dice que no aparece nada.... por otro lado en el otro dices que es de 24v.... pero son 12vpp o 24 vpp?? necesito saber si tengo que comprar un transformador de 110 a 12-0-12 ó uno 110v a 24-0-24



amigo tengo tu mismo problema con mi yaxun 909, se quemo el transformador y no se su valor, si lograste encontrar el valor del transformador agradeceria que lo compartieras conmigo.


----------



## maxempty

jaab dijo:


> ok amigos disculpen que no haya enviado las fotos antes lo que pasa es que aqui en venezuela se va la luz a cada rato esta ultima semana y cuando hay luz se me va el internet, lo cierto es que aqui les dejo la imagen de la tarjeta con sus componentes a ver si pueden decirme si alguno de esos componentes puede producir la caida de tension que les comente...
> Saludos y gracias de antemano...



Saludos amigo, yo tambien tengo el mismo problema con una estacion de calor yaxun 878 D+, como lograste solucionar el problema? me refiero a jaab





jaab dijo:


> buenas mi problema es que compre en el extranjero una estacion de soldar con cautin y pistola de aire, cuando la fui a probar me di cuenta que la pistola de calor no arrojaba aire, la desarme y lo unico que pude ver es que cuando paso el switch de la pistola por un segundo llegan unos 20v al ventilador el cual hace el intento de arrancar pero este voltaje cae enseguida a 0.5v, pense que tenia que ver algo con el transformador pero este arroja los valores que tiene que arrojar asi que pienso que esta bueno, cambie un capacitor que me parecia que estaba dañado pero nada, si alguien podria darme una idea de que elemento podria estar causando esta baja de tension tan repentina se lo agradeceria mucho....
> Saludos y Gracias de Antemano



Saludos amigo, yo tambien tengo el mismo problema con una estacion de calor yaxun 878 D+, como lograste solucionar el problema? me refiero a jaab


----------



## eliasxD

Buenas necesito ayuda por favor, tengo mi estación de calor baku 852d que es 220v pero yo la trabajo con un transformador de voltaje de 110v a 220v. Pero la estación calienta solo hasta 256 grados asi le tenga la perilla hasta lo ultimo. El problema será el transformador? O un problema ya en la estación? Espero que puedan ayudarme


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ De que potencia es la estación de soldado ?
¿ De que potencia es el transformador ?


----------



## eliasxD

la estación es de 600w y el transformador es de 200w

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 29, 2018



Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ De que potencia es la estación de soldado ?
> ¿ De que potencia es el transformador ?


la estación es de 600w y el transformador es de 200w


----------



## Fogonazo

eliasxD dijo:


> la estación es de 600w y el transformador es de 200w
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 29, 2018
> 
> 
> la estación es de 600w y el transformador es de 200w


*Analiza esto*: Tu estación consume *600W*, tu transformador puede entregar *200W*, ¿ De donde crees que salen los *400W *que te faltan ?

Como estás empleando un auto-transformador invertido, necesitas uno de *>* *1000W*


----------



## eliasxD

E
o


Fogonazo dijo:


> *Analiza esto*: Tu estación consume *600W*, tu transformador puede entregar *200W*, ¿ De donde crees que salen los *400W *que te faltan ?
> 
> Como estás empleando un auto-transformador invertido, necesitas uno de *>* *1000W*[/QU


 ya entendí, no había visto ese punto, gracias amigo

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 29, 2018



Fogonazo dijo:


> *Analiza esto*: Tu estación consume *600W*, tu transformador puede entregar *200W*, ¿ De donde crees que salen los *400W *que te faltan ?
> 
> Como estás empleando un auto-transformador invertido, necesitas uno de *>* *1000W*


y la estación se me podría dañar por eso? Por usar un transformador de menos potencia?


----------



## Fogonazo

Existe también la posibilidad de que tengas inconvenientes con la frecuencia de línea, dependiendo de la forma de regular/controlar la temperatura.
Seguramente la estación es de 220Vca y *50HZ*
¿ Que frecuencia de línea de distribución eléctrica tienes en tu ciudad ?


----------



## eliasxD

Fogonazo dijo:


> Existe también la posibilidad de que tengas inconvenientes con la frecuencia de línea, dependiendo de la forma de regular/controlar la temperatura.
> Seguramente la estación es de 220Vca y *50HZ*
> ¿ Que frecuencia de línea de distribución eléctrica tienes en tu ciudad ?


oye, sinceramente no se cual es la frecuencia en mi ciudad. Y en la estación tampoco sale que frecuencia maneja. Pero si yo pongo electricidad 220v en mi casa la estación funcionaria bien sin necesidad de transformador?


----------



## Fogonazo

Y ¿ De donde conseguirías esos 220Vca ?


----------



## yumar2537

*B*uenas amigos*,* quien m*e* presta su a*y*uda*,*  tengo mi estaci*ó*n de calor *Y*axu*n* 7092 que no  quiere mostrar la numeraci*ó*n en la pantalla que ll*e*va*,* pero es cuando prendo la pistola de calor*,* *por*q*ue* cuando prendo el cautin si m*e* muestra la numeraci*ó*n de la temperatura del cautin y la de calor no m*e* lo muestra*, ¿* que puede ser esa falla*,* alguien m*e* colabere *por* alli *por*fa*vor.*


----------



## pandacba

El display es el mismo para uno y otro o cada uno tiene su display?


----------



## jorge7458

Hola:
He visto estaciones de soldado con un soldador tipo cautin que trae un conector redondo tipo DIN o similar .-
Les consulto ¿alguien sabe el PINOUT de ese conector?
Me interesa saber que tiene conectado ,obviamente la resistencia ,pero imagino que viene algo mas tal como un termistor para saber la temperatura.-
Agradezco comentarios
Jorge


----------



## tiago

Busca en Google cualquier esquema de una de éstas estaciones. El pinout viene dado en ellos.
La conexión es idéntica en todas ellas.

Saludos.


----------



## gades007

aprovechando que voy a iniciar un proyecto,he comprado esta estacion....
https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B074C7RYLT/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
estaba de rebajas y la he pillado por 42,59€.
mi intencion final es hacer una estacion 4.1 (desoldador por aire caliente,desoldador por vacio,soldador normal,soldador por punto)

a ver si podeis orientarme con estas cuestiones...

me gustaria adaptarle a la estacion un componente desoldador por vacio.
y me rondaba por la cabeza si seria posible usar la misma bomba de aire que trae para, no se de que forma,pudiese soplar o aspirar segun mis necesidades.....para soplar seguiria usando la pistola de aire caliente, y para aspirar,cambiaria de elemento y le enchufaria un desoldador de perilla JBC,eliminando la perilla y adaptando en su lugar un tubo de aspiracion,que iria enchufado donde mismo va la pistola.
el caso es que no se si con algun sistema de reversion podria conseguir que,de donde expulsa aire, se pueda aspirar.....no se si me he explicado bien...

la estacion es esta....y ahi podeis ver la bomba de aire y sus tubos  de conduccion.....




segun he leido por ahi, su caudal es de 24L por minuto (creo).....no se si es suficiente para la aspiracion (en caso de que se pudiese revertir, claro)
un ejemplo de lo que quiero acoplar es este.... (con el mismo desoldador...pero claro....ahi esta usando una bomba de vacio, y no se si mi bomba serviria para esto...




en el caso de que no sirviese,tendria que meter en la estacion una bomba de vacio....o sea, tendria que agrandar la estacion.
es mas.....en la estacion le quiero adaptar el soldador por puntos, que en principio funcionara con un transformador de microondas....a no ser que se pueda hacer con el transformador que trae la estacion.
la idea es esta...





en fin.....como lo veis ???


----------



## pandacba

En neumática existen unos generadores de vacío a partir de aire comprimido, habría que ver  que nivel de presión tiene para poder utilizarlo


----------



## gades007

pandacba dijo:


> En neumática existen unos generadores de vacío a partir de aire comprimido, habría que ver  que nivel de presión tiene para poder utilizarlo


preguntas sobre el nivel de presion del mio ???


----------



## RALDTech

Saludos expertos,
estoy tratando de reparar un calentador de aire lasko, ya lo desarme por completo. el fallo es asi 
se conecta
se enciende 
se pone a calentar en bajo nada pasa
se pone en alto y provoca un corto circuito que dispara el pulsador de la regleta donde lo pongo por seguridad.
ya revise no se quema el fusible y es solo cuando se activa la resistencia de calentamiento alta.
asumo y mi teoria es que la resistencia de calefaccion esta quemada pero no se revisarla.

ya revise, los contactos termicos y todos funcionan bien, he hice una prueba cuando desconecte las resistencias termicas de la placa de control y no paso nada...
alguien puede darme una guia de como proceguir o algo mas que revisar?
gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

RALDTech dijo:


> Saludos expertos,
> estoy tratando de reparar un calentador de aire lasko, ya lo desarme por completo. el fallo es asi
> se conecta
> se enciende
> se pone a calentar en bajo nada pasa
> se pone en alto y provoca un corto circuito que dispara el pulsador de la regleta donde lo pongo por seguridad.
> ya revise no se quema el fusible y es solo cuando se activa la resistencia de calentamiento alta.
> asumo y mi teoria es que la resistencia de calefaccion esta quemada pero no se revisarla.
> 
> ya revise, los contactos termicos y todos funcionan bien, he hice una prueba cuando desconecte las resistencias termicas de la placa de control y no paso nada...
> alguien puede darme una guia de como proceguir o algo mas que revisar?
> gracias.


Puede que tu calentador *NO *tenga problema y solo sea que tu regleta no soporte el consumo de ambas resistencias.
Mira que potencia consume, al máximo el calefactor, y que potencia admite tu regleta.

En la inmensa mayoría esas resistencias *NO *se ponen en corto, sino que directamente se cortan y no calientan, ni consumen


----------



## RALDTech

hola
gracias por tu respuesta. 
definitivamente me concentre tanto en que era un fallo el hardware que no pense que fuera por la regleta.
la regleta soportaba hasta 10 amperios y el aparato funcionaba con 12.5.
gracias.


----------



## pandacba

Siempre es algo que debe tenerse en cuenta, como por ejemplo conectar in microondas de gran potencia en un toma que no es capaz de soportarlo, el mismo no durará mucho, todo debe tenerse en cuenta, las tomas los cables, los enchufes, si uno solo de ellos en la cadena no es capaz de soportar la energía demandada fallará o hará saltar la protección como en tu caso y menos mal que tiene térmico, porque si no esta en poco tiempo hubiera terminado fundida


----------



## Nipube

Hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro, y estoy encantado de formar parte de esta comunidad.
El tema que os traigo es que tengo un problemilla con la estacion de soldadura, la marca es YOUYUE 8586, tiene cautin y soldador de aire, yo comprendo que es de esas barata pero me estaba dando el apaño. no se lo que le pasa, cuando descuelgo el soldador de aire , la resistencia calienta a su temperatura pero el ventilador no salta.
Lo he desmontado, el ventilador lo he comprobado y esta perfecto, pero sigue igual. me podriais ayudar, gracias y un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate la continuidad de los cables , la tensión de alimentación del ventilador que es aparte de la resistemcia , algún díodo.

¿ Las fotos ?


----------



## puntonet

*B*uen dia tengo una estacion de calor *B*aku 898 d .. el problema que*_*tiene es*_*que no calienta lo suficiente para desoldar componentes smd .. veo que tiene el led heater el cual nunca veo encender ... pero el display que nuestra la temperatura si enciende y puedo ajustarla con sus respectivos switchs de arriba y abajo para el control de la misma .. pero a pesar de que la estación calienta no logro que la soldadura de*_*los componentes a retirar se funda para poder remover el componente ... otra cosa que puedo decir es*_*que veo el resto de sus operaciones bien .. pues regula la cantidad de aire y la temperatura tambien sube y baja .. pero no me da el suficiente calor como lo dije antes .. gracias *por *su ayuda y colaboración ..


----------



## Fusatronica

Por lo poco que he visto en vídeos no es muy bueno ese Sopladorciyo, es complejo lograr tener una temperatura estable como lo realiza una estación, debe siempre graduarlo con buen flujo de aire o de lo contrario no le va a durar, a mi parecer no esta muy bien calibrado en el LCD posee 2 Trimmer de calibración y eso se ve reflejado en el LCD.


----------



## fabi3f

Buenas Tardes a todos. 
Tengo una estación Gadnic nueva sin uso El cautín anda perfecto, pero la pistola de aire me indica un error 5-E. Busque infructuosamente información, pero fue en vano. 
La pistola acciona ventilador y calor, pero nunca reconoce el sensor. Creo que allí esta el defecto. 
Les agradeceré mucho alguna ayuda al respecto 
Saludos a todos


----------



## martinbsas

Hola gente! Gabriel como solucionaste el tema del compresor que no corta? me pasa lo mismo en mi yaxun 852d+ , gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

martinbsas dijo:


> Hola gente! Gabriel como solucionaste el tema del compresor que no corta? me pasa lo mismo en mi yaxun 852d+ , gracias!


 
@martinbsas , si no citas su tema o no arrobas su Nick . . .  se enterará si es brujo indio ! En esos casos el sistema le envía un mail ¿Capishe?


----------



## DJ T3

martinbsas dijo:


> Hola gente! Gabriel como solucionaste el tema del compresor que no corta? me pasa lo mismo en mi yaxun 852d+ , gracias!


Leiste el tema completo?
Qué medidas realizaste?
Cambiaste algo?
Imagino que si tenes una estacion de soldado, entiendo que nocion de electronica tienes, a menos que la uses para otra cosa, asi que danos mas detalles de lo realizado hasta ahora


----------



## papirrin

martinbsas dijo:


> Hola gente! Gabriel como solucionaste el tema del compresor que no corta? me pasa lo mismo en mi yaxun 852d+ , gracias!


Compresor? A que le llamas compresor?
Entiendo por compresor una maquina que comprime el aire y usualmente se almacena comprimido en un deposito que se le conoce como pulmon por lo que no encuentro la relacion.


----------



## martinbsas

DOSMETROS dijo:


> @martinbsas , si no citas su tema o no arrobas su Nick . . .  se enterará si es brujo indio ! En esos casos el sistema le envía un mail ¿Capishe?


@DOSMETROS *P*erd*ó*n*,* me acabo de registrar y no entiendo mucho del tema, gracias *por* los consejos



DJ T3 dijo:


> Leíste el tema completo?
> Qué medidas realizaste?
> Cambiaste algo?
> Imagino que si tenes una estación de soldado, entiendo que noción de electronica tienes, a menos que la uses para otra cosa, asi que danos mas detalles de lo realizado hasta ahora


@DJ T3
*G*racias *por* responder, si creo que le*í* el tema completo, en mi estación medí ambos triac y ninguno est*á* en corto, el tema es que al en*c*hufarla empieza a funcionar el compresor, ventilador, o suministro de aire, como le quieran llamar y cuando cierro el switch sigue encendido*,* el calor funciona perfecto, pero siempre queda tirando aire! *S*aludos


papirrin dijo:


> Compresor? A que le llamas compresor?
> Entiendo por compresor una maquina que comprime el aire y usualmente se almacena comprimido en un deposito que se le conoce como pulmón por lo que no encuentro la relación.



*G*racias *por* preocuparte. cuando digo compresor me refiero a la bomba que produce el aire, saludos!


----------



## switchxxi

martinbsas dijo:


> el tema es que al enhufarla empieza a funcionar el compresor, ventilador, o suministro de aire, como le quieran llamar y cuando cierro el switch sigue encendido
> el calor funciona perfecto, pero siempre queda tirando aire! saludos


¿ Has esperado al menos 1 minuto mas o menos ? Muchas estaciones siguen prendidas después de apagarlas para enfriar la resistencia. Las que tienen la parte de control análogas, apenas las enchufas encienden el ventilador un minuto y luego se apaga.


----------



## martinbsas

switchxxi dijo:


> ¿ Has esperado al menos 1 minuto mas o menos ? Muchas estaciones siguen prendidas después de apagarlas para enfriar la resistencia. Las que tienen la parte de control análogas, apenas las enchufas encienden el ventilador un minuto y luego se apaga.


Buenas noches, sisi la deje un tiempo, el led apaga dentro del tiempo que mencionabas pero el aire no corta, saludos


----------



## DJ T3

No se como funciona, pero al decir TRIAC me imagino que con 220/110Vca, asi que tiene que haber un optotriac/optodiac entre el control y la etapa de potencia.
Comprobaste esos elementos?
Prueba desconectando el opto y colocando un led en su lugar, o midiendo directamente a ver qué pasa


----------



## papirrin

Yo tampoco se como este diseñada esa estacion... tengo la mia que es una baku... podria destaparla para darme una idea y comentar su funcionamiento.
Dicho eso por ahora podria especular y decir que ese "compresor" o ventilador supondria que es de corriente continua y probablemente sea activado por un transustor bjt o mosfet.... busca la linea de ese ventilador y ve si llega a un transistor y comprueba si no esta dañado.


----------



## martinbsas

Adjunto fotos de la placa!


----------



## switchxxi

martinbsas dijo:


> Adjunto fotos de la placa!


Tiene toda la pinta que el LED esta en la entrada del optoacoplador, por lo que si este ultimo esta en corto el LED se apagara pero no el triac. Como te dijeron revisa esos componentes.


----------



## papirrin

martinbsas dijo:


> Adjunto fotos de la p


Puedes identificar en que conector llega el par de cables del ventilador ?


----------



## switchxxi

papirrin dijo:


> Puedes identificar en que conector llega el par de cables del ventilador ?


Están marcados en el impreso, HERTER (Supongo que quisieron poner HEATER = resistencia) y AIR PUMP (Bomba de aire, soplador).


----------



## martinbsas

switchxxi dijo:


> Están marcados en el impreso, HERTER (Supongo que quisieron poner HEATER = resistencia) y AIR PUMP (Bomba de aire, soplador).





papirrin dijo:


> Puedes identificar en que conector llega el par de cables del ventilador ?



Ésta es la salida a la bomba de aire.


----------



## papirrin

Ok gracias...
Pues todo parece que como te dijeron puede ser el opto moc3023..  o el triac... comenta si estan en mal estado o no


----------



## martinbsas

switchxxi dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta que el LED esta en la entrada del optoacoplador, por lo que si este ultimo esta en corto el LED se apagara pero no el triac. Como te dijeron revisa esos componentes.





papirrin dijo:


> Ok gracias...
> Pues todo parece que como te dijeron puede ser el opto moc3023..  o el triac... comenta si estan en mal estado o no



El MAC97 está bueno, y el MOC3023 lo mido en escala de diodos pin1 (+) y pin2 (-) marca 1.215 y al revés enciende el diodo que está al lado, con respecto a la salida no sé bié*n* como medirla, pines 4 y 6 , no soy técnico, soy herrero pero me encanta la electrónica! Gracias *por* la ayuda


----------



## switchxxi

martinbsas dijo:


> El MAC97 está bueno, y el MOC3023 lo mido en escala de diodos pin1 (+) y pin2 (-) marca 1.215 y al revés enciende el diodo que está al lado, con respecto a la salida no sé bié como medirla, pines 4 y 6 , no soy técnico, soy herrero pero me encanta la eléctrónica! Gracias x la ayuda


Se mide de la misma forma que mediste para descartar el MAC97, que no haya continuidad (corto) entre los pines 4 y 6 del MOC3023, al menos es una medición rápida, si se mide un corto se desuelda y se vuelve a medir afuera para asegurarse, quizás el corto venga desde otro lado.

*! OJO ¡, siempre asegúrate que el equipo este desconectado de la red. En especial cuando de hacen pruebas enchufando y desenchufando el equipo. *Muchas veces se nos olvida que quedo enchufado en alguna prueba y puede ser entre desagradable y fatal, por lo que siempre hay que asegurarse 2, 3 y mas veces...


----------



## martinbsas

Buenas tardes, la salidas  del MOC3023 las medí y no están en corto, seguramente es una pavada, pero no le encuentro la vuelta! *G*racias *por* preocuparte, con respecto a trabajar con tensión soy bastante cuidadoso con ese tema, muchas gracias *por* los consejos !


----------



## DJ T3

Proba sacar el led que marca si la bomba esta encendida, y prueba a conectar todo, y ver qué pasa



Si la bomba arranca, muy probable que el optodiac o el TRIAC esté dañado, asi que cambia el optodiac (MOC3023) y el TRIAC (MAC97), y vuelve a probar, 

El LED que indica el encendido de la bomba está conectado en serie con el opto, por eso si aun asi funciona la bomba, entonces el problema es, o el MOC3023, o el TRIAC


----------



## martinbsas

Recién saque el led y la bomba sigue funcionando, asi que voy a ver si consigo el triac y el opto y los cambio, después les cuento que pasó! Gracias


----------



## martinbsas

Solucionado muchachos, cambié el MAC97 y funciona perfecto, sin embargo el viejo no estaba en corto! *m*uchas gracias a todos *por* la buena onda! felicidades!


----------



## DJ T3

A veces no marca corto, pero al trabajar queda "pegado".
Cambiaste tambien el optodiac?


----------



## switchxxi

Si bien anda, revisa la soldadura del regulador, pareciera ser el de 5v del micro. El pin de masa parece tener la soldadura partida.


----------



## martinbsas

El optodiac lo compre pero no lo cambie, como funciona todo bien lo deje asi! y el tema de la soldadura del pin la voy a chequear, gracias!


----------



## pastor007

Estacion marca DWORK mod. 852D , buenas dias colegas ,tengo problemas con el cautin de mi estacion,el cual me parece no soldar muy bien ,se enfria la punta,regulo a 480 grados y no suelda bien,regulo el poteneciometro a 300 y lo subo de vuelta a 480 y me marca 380 y vuelve a subir me doy cuenta que no estaba a 480  . y quisiera saber el reglaje que se le hace a la placa para que de bien la temperatura de 450 grados . O si hay algun reglaje o ajuste que se le pueda hacer . gracias.


----------



## DJ T3

O la resistencia está en malas condiciones, o el sensor de temperatura no funciona como deberia, o el potenciometro esta sucio/roto, o la punta esta en muy malas condiciones, o el conector esta sucio/sulfatado/chispeado, o esta desajustado... O... Etc ..

Necesitas si o si la manera de medir temperaturas para realizar calibraciones, y si es que las trae


----------



## Zero80

Buenas, tengo un problema con mi estacion de calor, que es el suguiente:
La pistola de calor no funciona, no calienta, solo me sale aire. La compre hace dos meses y la use solo en dos ocasiones, hoy queria usarla pero no bota el aire caliente, solo bota aire y en la pantalla led donde dice temp me sale OP. Que puede ser?
La estacion de calor es una baratita de marca kada modelo 858d +2
Alguien sabra algo de lo que pueda estar sucediendo?
Me olvidaba, soy aficionado a la electronica, de vez en cuando hago mis cositas y es por eso que me llamo atencion de comprar una estacion de calor.
Muchas Gracias.
Saludos.

Me olvide decir esto, el cautin si funciona.


----------



## Kitronica

Zero80 dijo:


> Buenas, tengo un problema con mi estacion de calor, que es el suguiente:
> La pistola de calor no funciona, no calienta, solo me sale aire. La compre hace dos meses y la use solo en dos ocasiones, hoy queria usarla pero no bota el aire caliente, solo bota aire y en la pantalla led donde dice temp me sale OP. Que puede ser?
> La estacion de calor es una baratita de marca kada modelo 858d +2
> Alguien sabra algo de lo que pueda estar sucediendo?
> Me olvidaba, soy aficionado a la electronica, de vez en cuando hago mis cositas y es por eso que me llamo atencion de comprar una estacion de calor.
> Muchas Gracias.
> Saludos.
> 
> Me olvide decir esto, el cautin si funciona.



Tendría que comprobar que la resistencia esta bien, de lo contrario deberá adquirir el repuesto que por lo general se dañan. al igual debe tener cuidado de no golpear la pistola porque se daña al instante.


----------



## Zero80

@Kitronica gracias por tu respuesta.
Como dije soy aficionado. A mi gusta intentar reparar calculadoras antiguas, cosas pequeñas para distraerme.
Sobre el repuesto, lo que se ve en la imagen se llama resitencia?
Otra consulta, que significa OP en led de donde dice temp? eso sale en mi estacion de calor.
Otra consulta, por lo poco que les he contado, la falla esta en la pistola o en la estacion?

Saludos, y muchas gracias todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La resistencia la comanda la estación via relé o via triac , junto a la resistencia hay un termostato que informa a la estación.

Cosas por hacer , medir la continuidad de la resistencia y verificar que la estación le esté haciendo llegar el voltaje.


----------



## Kitronica

Zero80 dijo:


> @Kitronica gracias por tu respuesta.
> Como dije soy aficionado. A mi gusta intentar reparar calculadoras antiguas, cosas pequeñas para distraerme.
> Sobre el repuesto, lo que se ve en la imagen se llama resitencia?
> Otra consulta, que significa OP en led de donde dice temp? eso sale en mi estacion de calor.
> Otra consulta, por lo poco que les he contado, la falla esta en la pistola o en la estacion?
> 
> Saludos, y muchas gracias todos.



Si así es se llama Resistencia y tiene 4 terminales.

OP es un código de error no me es familiar pero intuyo que algún terminal de la resistencia se desoldó, habría que desarmar la pistola y corroborar que los 4 terminales están bien soldados y no haya soldaduras frías <<"Son soldaduras que aparentan estar bien pero hacen falsos contactos">>

Antes de destapar la estación primero es revisar cableado de la pistola, porque si tuviese un problema con el sensor o la resistencia debería salir un código de error:

S-E <<"Error en el Sensor">>
H-E  <<"Error en el Heater>> 

Usted mismo lo ha dicho es una SMD Rework barata y esas tienen en la pistola una PCB pecina aquí una comparación de estas PCB:


----------



## Kitronica

Zero80 dijo:


> @Kitronica gracias por tu respuesta.
> Como dije soy aficionado. A mi gusta intentar reparar calculadoras antiguas, cosas pequeñas para distraerme.
> Sobre el repuesto, lo que se ve en la imagen se llama resitencia?
> Otra consulta, que significa OP en led de donde dice temp? eso sale en mi estacion de calor.
> Otra consulta, por lo poco que les he contado, la falla esta en la pistola o en la estacion?
> 
> Saludos, y muchas gracias todos.


Me salta una duda ese modelo en cuestión ¿Es el que tiene las 3 perillas de control Kada 858D ++ con doble Display o es la 858D + de un solo Display con un solo control y pulsadores?

Podría subir una foto del display con el codigo de error OP, lo único que se me ocurre es que O-P este indicando un problema en el Optoacoplador MOC3041.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas, viendo este vídeo.. 





Entiendo que al enchufar la estación sin las cargas (soldador y pistola de aire caliente) el display muestra OP (¿open periferic?). Esto podría indicar posible fallo en la resistencia o cableado. 

Por otro lado, si se adquirió sólo hace dos meses ¿no tiene ningún tipo de garantía?
Y otra pregunta ¿qué dice el manual al respecto?


----------



## Kitronica

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, viendo este vídeo..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entiendo que al enchufar la estación sin las cargas (soldador y pistola de aire caliente) el display muestra OP (¿open periferic?). Esto podría indicar posible fallo en la resistencia o cableado.
> 
> Por otro lado, si se adquirió sólo hace dos meses ¿no tiene ningún tipo de garantía?
> Y otra pregunta ¿qué dice el manual al respecto?


Gracias por tan buen aporte, resolví todas mis dudas,  y si lo más probable es que se le desoldado un terminal o la resistencia este abierta.

En mi SMD Rework Station si no hay nada conectado o se daña la resistencia marca S-E, no tenía conocimiento del Open Periferic.

Definitivamente estoy en el lugar correcto porque aquí si que uno aprende mucho de buenas personas.


----------



## Zero80

Kitronica dijo:


> Me salta una duda ese modelo en cuestión ¿Es el que tiene las 3 perillas de control Kada 858D ++ con doble Display o es la 858D + de un solo Display con un solo control y pulsadores?
> 
> Podría subir una foto del display con el codigo de error OP, lo único que se me ocurre es que O-P este indicando un problema en el Optoacoplador MOC3041.




Encontre esta foto por internet, esta es mi estacion de calor.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, viendo este vídeo..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entiendo que al enchufar la estación sin las cargas (soldador y pistola de aire caliente) el display muestra OP (¿open periferic?). Esto podría indicar posible fallo en la resistencia o cableado.
> 
> Por otro lado, si se adquirió sólo hace dos meses ¿no tiene ningún tipo de garantía?
> Y otra pregunta ¿qué dice el manual al respecto?


Si, en la estacion de calor la pistola muestra en el display OP, no sabia que era open periferic.

Sobre la garantia, mañana la voy a llevar pero no creo que me la acepten porque no tengo el comprobante de pago.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Zero80 dijo:


> Si, en la estacion de calor la pistola muestra en el display OP, no sabia que era open periferic.
> 
> Sobre la garantia, mañana la voy a llevar pero no creo que me la acepten porque no tengo el comprobante de pago.


En realidad no sé siquiera si existe o está bien escrito el término "open periferic", podría ser cualquier otro código con un significado especial para el fabricante.
Pero está claro que indica falta de carga en la salida o conexión de la pistola.

Por intentarlo que no quede, "el no ya lo tengo" decía siempre mi viejo.


----------



## Kitronica

Zero80 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 268412
> 
> Encontre esta foto por internet, esta es mi estacion de calor.
> 
> Si, en la estacion de calor la pistola muestra en el display OP, no sabia que era open periferic.
> 
> Sobre la garantia, mañana la voy a llevar pero no creo que me la acepten porque no tengo el comprobante de pago.



Despues realizar una busqueda del codigo de error en cuestión "OP"

Encontre en un Foro de David L. Jones,  no voy a colocar el nombre del Forum porque no viene al caso, pero si adjunto el comentario:

I've never had to try this out but I wouldn't be surprised given the bad soldering encountered by the OP that the sense leads of the heating element to this unit were likely not connected/soldered.

En pocas palabras el problema viene de que algún terminal del Air Gun Heater se desoldo o tiene una soldadura fría, detectado por el sensor.

Tanto como el compañero Pinchavalvulas en el mensaje #186 y Yo en el mensaje #184, sugerimos que el posible problema viene de un terminal.

Es cuestión de desarmar la pisola y veificar que los terminales estén correctamente, al igual comprobar la continuidad de la resistencia, es necesario poseer un Multimetro.

Como el cautin está funcionando correctamente, y si no hay ningún terminal desconectado o cableado defectuoso,  es repasar los puntos de soldadura de los terminales con buena soldadura.

Si aún no puede resolver el código de error y no funciona la resistencia o calefactor, tendría que profundizar la reparación, como lo indica el compañero DOSMETROS mensaje #183.

Aquí lo podemos guiar en una posible solución.


----------



## Zero80

Kitronica dijo:


> Despues realizar una busqueda del codigo de error en cuestión "OP"
> 
> Encontre en un Foro de David L. Jones,  no voy a colocar el nombre del Forum porque no viene al caso, pero si adjunto el comentario:
> 
> I've never had to try this out but I wouldn't be surprised given the bad soldering encountered by the OP that the sense leads of the heating element to this unit were likely not connected/soldered.
> 
> En pocas palabras el problema viene de que algún terminal del Air Gun Heater se desoldo o tiene una soldadura fría, detectado por el sensor.
> 
> Tanto como el compañero Pinchavalvulas en el mensaje #186 y Yo en el mensaje #184, sugerimos que el posible problema viene de un terminal.
> 
> Es cuestión de desarmar la pisola y veificar que los terminales estén correctamente, al igual comprobar la continuidad de la resistencia, es necesario poseer un Multimetro.
> 
> Como el cautin está funcionando correctamente, y si no hay ningún terminal desconectado o cableado defectuoso,  es repasar los puntos de soldadura de los terminales con buena soldadura.
> 
> Si aún no puede resolver el código de error y no funciona la resistencia o calefactor, tendría que profundizar la reparación, como lo indica el compañero DOSMETROS mensaje #183.
> 
> Aquí lo podemos guiar en una posible solución.



Increible, me solucionaron el problema, me cambiaron la pistola, abrieron la caja de otra estacion nueva y me dieron la pistola, pense que no me ayudarian por no contar con el comprobante de pago.

Agradezo a todos por darme una mano a identificar cual era problema, segun el vendedor me dijo que era la resistencia.

Saludos!


----------



## Jalami

Hola a todos
Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar, se me han acabado las ideas
Tengo una estacion de calor 861d+ (soldadura)., La cual hace una semana se me quemo la resistencia de la pistola.
Al cambiar la nueva resistencia solo duro 5 segundos y exploto. Esto con 100°C seleccionados, asi como  diferenciales de casa.

Compre otra resistencia y lo mismo se me quema en 5 segundos.

Alguien puede ayudarme. He revisado los componentes, todo parece estar bien.

Triac BTA 41600 , aparentemente bien

He cambiado estos reguladores.. LM317,L7805C y un condesador . Pero no se ha solucionado . Selecciono 100° conecto y vuelve a quemar resistencia.

(El motor de aire funciona perfecto)

Saludos

Gracias por adelantado.

Publico fotos:


----------



## switchxxi

Jalami dijo:


> Al cambiar la nueva resistencia solo duro 5 segundos y exploto. Esto con 100°C seleccionados, asi como  diferenciales de casa.



Comprueba bien que el motor/soplador tenga el suficiente caudal de aire, si hay una obstrucción en la manguera o si la resistencia no es la misma que la que lleva, por ejemplo, que la forma que tiene no obstruya mucho el paso del viento porque no fue diseñada para esa carcasa.

Ademas comprueba que el sensor de temperatura (termocupla) no este conectada al revés (Tienen polaridad).


----------



## Jalami

switchxxi dijo:


> Comprueba bien que el motor/soplador tenga el suficiente caudal de aire, si hay una obstrucción en la manguera o si la resistencia no es la misma que la que lleva, por ejemplo, que la forma que tiene no obstruya mucho el paso del viento porque no fue diseñada para esa carcasa.
> 
> Ademas comprueba que el sensor de temperatura (termocupla) no este conectada al revés (Tienen polaridad).


Gracias por contestar.
El motor funciona bien y sopla bien. No hay obstruccion en la manguera, la resistencia es la misma que la de fabrica.. 

Buscare y revisare  el sensor de temperatura (no se donde se encuentra), tambien creo que deberia ser eso. (Por las oscilaciones de temperatura tan bestiales).


----------



## Jalami

He revisado
Los cables sensor +,sensor - y cable (interruptor magnetico)  tienen la salida hacia la pistola desde aqui. (Adjunto foto)
No encuentro termocupla ni sensor .

He revisado si algun integrado, incluiria termocupla o sensor. Ninguno .
Me queda por comprobar el de 24 pin pero no se la referencia.(no esta impresa)
Adjunto foto.


----------



## switchxxi

La termocupla, en general, hasta donde vi, esta integrada en la resistencia calefactora. De ella debieran salir 4 cables. Igualmente, si es la original no debería haber problema con eso.

No veo, pero debería haber un cilindro de mica o similar para aislar la resistencia del tubo de metal (boquilla). Si no esta y las espiras se ponen en corto también hará que se queme.

Nuevamente, yo tengo una que aun no se porque no tengo caudal de viento. A simple vista pareciera que todo anda perfecto pero la resistencia dura unos momentos y eso solo si enciendo con el viento al máximo.


----------



## Jalami

El  interior de la boquilla no tiene mica. (Cuando se quemo la resistencia,las espirales se quedaron pegadas al interior tubo metal)

Ya tengo el integrado, es el  MC33035P.






						MC33035P pdf, MC33035P Description, MC33035P Datasheet, MC33035P view ::: ALLDATASHEET  :::
					

MC33035P Datasheet, MC33035P datasheets, MC33035P pdf, MC33035P integrated circuits : ONSEMI - Brushless DC  Motor Controller ,alldatasheet, Datasheet, Datasheet search site for Electronic Components and Semiconductors, integrated circuits, diodes, triacs and other semiconductors.



					pdf1.alldatasheet.com
				




Salidas sensor  4,5,6. Como chequear si estan bien?


----------



## switchxxi

Jalami dijo:


> El  interior de la boquilla no tiene mica. (Cuando se quemo la resistencia,las espirales se quedaron pegadas al interior tubo metal)



Es muy raro que no tenga aislante ya que por seguridad la boquilla esta a tierra. Si se flexiona un poco la resistencia y toca con la boquilla va a hacer que se queme.



Jalami dijo:


> Salidas sensor  4,5,6. Como chequear si estan bien?



El sensor de temperatura va al micro y este controla la resistencia. Debería pasar por un opamp primero. Levanta el circuito para ver que terminal va a que pin del opamp. Con un encendedor calienta la punta de la resistencia y mide en la escala de mV que la salida tenga sentido por como esta conectado.



Jalami dijo:


> Ya tengo el integrado, es el  MC33035P.



Me suena raro que se use ese integrado ahí.


----------



## Jalami

No


switchxxi dijo:


> Es muy raro que no tenga aislante ya que por seguridad la boquilla esta a tierra. Si se flexiona un poco la resistencia y toca con la boquilla va a hacer que se queme.
> 
> 
> 
> El sensor de temperatura va al micro y este controla la resistencia. Debería pasar por un opamp primero. Levanta el circuito para ver que terminal va a que pin del opamp. Con un encendedor calienta la punta de la resistencia y mide en la escala de mV que la salida tenga sentido por como esta conectado.
> 
> 
> 
> Me suena raro que se use ese integrado ahí.


Ok. Voy a probar  y reporto.


----------



## Kitronica

Tiene que verificar muy bien que no haga contacto con el chasis o se vuela, al igual toca comprar el original ojala el Quick Heater completo y ese repuesto es para la 861DW.


----------



## Jalami

Gracias por la respuesta. Muy agradecido


----------



## Julio Diaz

Buenos días , tengo una estación de calor Atten 850B y compré una manguera genérica de 5 cables. Los colores de la manguera son diferentes al conector , tiene dos  cables blanco, uno rojo, uno negro y uno amarillo que es el de tierra. Y el conector tiene 4 cables verde, azul, marrón y rojo. A qué colores lo conecto?


----------



## DJ T3

Deberas medir para buscar cual es cual, o desarmar para ver/medir cada cable


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas, con manguera ¿te refieres a manguera de cable o algo más elaborado como repuesto de la estación? 
Lo más indicado es acompañar la consulta con imágenes para facilitar las posibles respuestas.


----------



## Julio Diaz

Ver el archivo adjunto 269778


DJ T3 dijo:


> Deberas medir para buscar cual es cual, o desarmar para ver/medir cada cable


----------



## Zero80

Hola a todos, hace algún tiempito atrás consulte sobre un problema de mi estación de calor y felizmente tuvo solución.


Ahora tengo unas consultas, desde algunas semanas atrás estoy probando mi estación de calor, en especial la pistola de aire caliente y la verdad que es muy fácil retirar y colocar componentes smd, bueno no se si los que vuelvo a colocar llegan en buen estado ya que estoy practicando con circuitos viejos y malogrados.


Bueno mis consulta serían las siguientes:

- Compre unos condensadores cerámicos smd (0805 100nf 50v) con la intención de probarlos en un circuito de una calculadora antigua que estaba malograda pero esta no funciono, esta lleva 3 condensadores pero no se sus valores y tampoco se si estaban defectuosos, yo solo puse los 3 nuevos para probar, aquí mi primera pregunta, antes de colocar los nuevos condensadores los probé con un multímetro y me daba 110nf pero después de soldarlo con la pistola y volverlos a retirar me dan un nuevo valor de 135nf, esto es normal o es que malogre los condensadores?.

- Otra consulta, estoy queriendo comprar estos productos, Geekcreit® LCR-T4 12864 (aquí su link Geekcreit® LCR-T4 12864 LCD Graphical Transistor Tester Resistance Capacitance ESR SCR Meter) y esta pinza MASTECH MS8910 (aquí su link: 30.65C$ 22% OFF|MASTECH MS8910 Smart SMD Tester Auto Scan Resistance Capacitance Diode Multi Tester Continuity Checking Function|multi tester|smart smdsmart smd tester - AliExpress), mi pregunta es, es lo mismo? Lo recomiendan?

- Si quiero revivir una soldadura, puedo colocarle un poquito de estaño en pasta en las soldaduras y aire caliente? estaría bien esto o estaría haciendo mal?


Creo que eso es todo, muchas gracias por leerme y gracias adelantado para las repuestas.
Saludos.



P.D: Me disculpan mi falta de conocimientos técnicos, solo soy un aficionado.


----------



## Williamslongart30

Buenas tardes*.*
*T*engo una estaci*ó*n de calor Atten 850D que me regalaron pero tiene un transistor que le quitaron y no s*é* cu*á*l es*.
A*djunto les dejo las fotos de la tarjeta para que me indiquen si lo que le falta es un BT136 600E


----------



## DJ T3

Podrias señalar donde se hubica el componente?
Si es TH1, creeria que es un sensor de temperatura


----------



## DOSMETROS

Veo que faltan TH1 e IC1 . . .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

En algunas placas a los tiristores los marcan "TH" 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Veo que faltan TH1 e IC1 . . .


Y ninguno es un transistor..
Se supone que este es el esquema (que si no me equivoco ya se subió.








						Atten Madell 850B Schematics 1 | PDF
					

manual




					es.scribd.com
				









De Hakko:




Otro enlace:





						Xytronic 850D Hot Air Teardown!  - Page 1
					

Xytronic 850D Hot Air Teardown!  - Page 1



					www.eevblog.com


----------



## CAMM-TEC

Hola, que tal,
*T*engo un detalle en mi estación de calor.
*L*a compré para quitar elementos SMD, 
*M*i estación funcióna bien, el único detalle es que al encenderlo y cuando la temperatura aumenta y llega a la temperatura que seleccione, empieza a parpadear las luces de mi casa, como si hubiese una variación de voltaje, *T*engo entendido que las estaciones no hacen eso, 
*T*engo entendido que si consume algo de corriente, pero no debería de hacer parpadear las luces, 
*M*i estación si da la temperatura le pongo y el aire, pero ese es el detalle, del parpadeo*.
¿ Q*ue le podría poner*,* reemplazar algún componente *O *añadir algo, para que no haga de parpadear las luces?

Esta es mi estación de calor


----------



## Scooter

Pues empieza por lo fácil y después ya a lo difícil.
¿Está conectado el conductor de protección y hay una buena toma de tierra?
¿Está la fase en la fase y el neutro en el neutro?
¿La instalación de tu casa en qué estado está?. Secciones, protecciones etc etc.

Esto tiene poco que ver pero como de todos modos es imprescindible revisarlo aunque devuelvas la estación de soldadura, siempre viene bien cualquier excusa para hacerlo.

A continuación iría a lo más fácil que es poner varistores en la toma de corriente, que seguramente hagan poco pero con baratos, pequeños y no perjudican.

Después miraría el consumo del equipo y vería de ponerle un filtro de red.

Y ya después de todo eso vería de abrir el equipo y ver cómo funciona. Seguramente sea bastante malo y no lleve filtro de red a la entrada. O será otra cosa, no sé hasta que no lo vea.


----------



## DJ T3

Supuestamente consume unos 700W, algo asi como una estufa pequeña (mayormente son de 800W, pero...).
En si, si la instalacion esta bien, NO deberias notar cambios, ahora si tienes problemas, y peor si la seccion del cable es pequeña o la longitud del mismo es muy larga, o ambas, ahi tienes un problema grave.

Qué tipo de lamparas tienes, y a qué llamas cuando dices que "parpadean"?

Para referencia, en invierno, con calefon (unos 2000W, creo) y estufa (unos 1400W), ni se enteran las luces, todas led y tengo 20 metros de cable de "taller" desde el pilar hasta la casa, y no de una seccion muy grande ni adecuada...

PD: Creo que ya se habia tratado un tema similar, pero por otro aparato, no una estacion de soldado


----------



## CAMM-TEC

DJ T3 dijo:


> Supuestamente consume unos 700W, algo asi como una estufa pequeña (mayormente son de 800W, pero...).
> En si, si la instalacion esta bien, NO deberias notar cambios, ahora si tienes problemas, y peor si la seccion del cable es pequeña o la longitud del mismo es muy larga, o ambas, ahi tienes un problema grave.
> 
> Qué tipo de lamparas tienes, y a qué llamas cuando dices que "parpadean"?
> 
> Para referencia, en invierno, con calefon (unos 2000W, creo) y estufa (unos 1400W), ni se enteran las luces, todas led y tengo 20 metros de cable de "taller" desde el pilar hasta la casa, y no de una seccion muy grande ni adecuada...
> 
> PD: Creo que ya se habia tratado un tema similar, pero por otro aparato, no una estacion de soldadote





Scooter dijo:


> Pues empieza por lo fácil y después ya a lo difícil.
> ¿Está conectado el conductor de protección y hay una buena toma de tierra?
> ¿Está la fase en la fase y el neutro en el neutro?
> ¿La instalación de tu casa en qué estado está?. Secciones, protecciones etc etc.
> 
> Esto tiene poco que ver pero como de todos modos es imprescindible revisarlo aunque devuelvas la estación de soldadura, siempre viene bien cualquier excusa para hacerlo.
> 
> A continuación iría a lo más fácil que es poner varistores en la toma de corriente, que seguramente hagan poco pero con baratos, pequeños y no perjudican.
> 
> Después miraría el consumo del equipo y vería de ponerle un filtro de red.
> 
> Y ya después de todo eso vería de abrir el equipo y ver cómo funciona. Seguramente sea bastante malo y no lleve filtro de red a la entrada. O será otra cosa, no sé hasta que no lo vea.


Mis focos son de LED, y algunos son de fluorescentes.


----------



## Scooter

El problema a lo mejor es la calidad de estos.


----------



## CAMM-TEC

Hola de nuevo, tengo otra duda, quiero comprar otra estación de calor, parece que este es más actualizado y mejorado, el detalle es que quiero saber qué tipo de fuente tiene en la alimentación, (la fuente que alimenta la pistola) se que de la parte de atrás se conecta a la red, quisiera saber si internamente tiene una fuente conmutada o es de transformador? Alguien que me pueda ayudar a investigar o que alguien sepa? Por favor, se los agradecería

Esta es la que planeo comprar


----------



## DJ T3

Probablemente tenga una fuente pequeña conmutada para el control y el cooler, el resto maneja la resistencia.

La diferencia es que quizas el primero use menos voltaje para la resistencia, y el segundo usa la red electrica, con lo que no significa que va a ser menos el consumo, si la resistencia es del mismo "wattaje"....

Todo ésto lo digo en modo subjetivo, habria que ser objetivo y medir realmente todo.

La proxima da marca y modelo de lo que consultas.

Por otro lado, con otro aparato tambien "parpadean" las luces? Digamos, calefon electrico, pava electrica (jarra), heladera (frigorifico), etc...


----------



## Xares

Hola, una pregunta. He comprado en Amazon un 858D sin marca, y al mirarlo en casa me di cuenta de que la punta de la pistola da 200v medido a tierra cuando está apagado, y cuando está encendido da 80 v. Además, la carcasa no está conectada a tierra, y por atrás tiene un conector aislado de la carcasa que sí que va a tierra.

No lo he abierto por si la devuelvo, pero al mirarla metiéndole luz veo que no tiene transformador, y tampoco el potenciómetro para calibrarla.

Creo que es igual que los modelos baratos que venden por Aliexpress, por ejemplo este, que al mirar las fotos de los compradores veo que tampoco tiene potenciómetro ni transformador: 13.55C$ |Pistola de aire caliente 858D BGA refundido, soplador de estación de soldadura, secador de pelo, pistola de calor de soldadura de 220V 110V para SMD SMT, reparación de soldadura|Pistolas de calor|   - AliExpress

¿Es normal que la punta de la pistola de 200 v estando apagado el interruptor y 80v cuando está encendido?

Funcionar parece que funciona bien, aunque no la he probado mucho.


----------



## flaco-urbano

Tal vez esas mediciones sólo causen confusión... ¿Tienes interruptor diferencial en tu instalación? Prueba poner a tierra esa parte metálica.


----------



## unmonje

Xares dijo:


> Hola, una pregunta. He comprado en Amazon un 858D sin marca, y al mirarlo en casa me di cuenta de que la punta de la pistola da 200v medido a tierra cuando está apagado, y cuando está encendido da 80 v. Además, la carcasa no está conectada a tierra, y por atrás tiene un conector aislado de la carcasa que sí que va a tierra.
> 
> No lo he abierto por si la devuelvo, pero al mirarla metiéndole luz veo que no tiene transformador, y tampoco el potenciómetro para calibrarla.
> 
> Creo que es igual que los modelos baratos que venden por Aliexpress, por ejemplo este, que al mirar las fotos de los compradores veo que tampoco tiene potenciómetro ni transformador: 13.55C$ |Pistola de aire caliente 858D BGA refundido, soplador de estación de soldadura, secador de pelo, pistola de calor de soldadura de 220V 110V para SMD SMT, reparación de soldadura|Pistolas de calor|   - AliExpress
> 
> ¿Es normal que la punta de la pistola de 200 v estando apagado el interruptor y 80v cuando está encendido?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284043
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284044
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284045


No es normal ni correcto. Si no tiene manera de devolverlo, al menos asegurese que el VIVO de la tensión de linea no quede de ESE lado. ( Inviertiendo la fase y el neutro de  su toma corriente  o tomando algun otro tipo de recaudo.
Lo que no llego a ENTENDER es : ¿ Como se dio cuenta que un aparato supuestamente NUEVO tenía el VIVO puesto a la carcaza del aparato ?    es raro.


----------



## Xares

flaco-urbano dijo:


> Tal vez esas mediciones sólo causen confusión... ¿Tienes interruptor diferencial en tu instalación? Prueba poner a tierra esa parte metálica.


La punta de la pistola no está conectada a la carcasa.


unmonje dijo:


> No es normal ni correcto. Si no tiene manera de devolverlo, al menos asegurese que el VIVO de la tensión de linea no quede de ESE lado. ( Inviertiendo la fase y el neutro de  su toma corriente  o tomando algun otro tipo de recaudo.
> Lo que no llego a ENTENDER es : ¿ Como se dio cuenta que un aparato supuestamente NUEVO tenía el VIVO puesto a la carcaza del aparato ?    es raro.


Gracias, lo he enchufado al revés en la toma de corriente y ya no da 200v, no había pensado en eso. Aunque no me parece muy normal esto, no sé si el mío tendrá algún problema de construcción o si serán así todos estos modelos baratos. Puedo devolverlo porque lo compré en amazon, pero no sé si pedir un reemplazo y simplemente devolverlo.

Me di cuenta porque en las instrucciones pone que en el conector donde se enchufa la pistola hay alto voltaje, y me puse a comprobarlo. Lo que no esperaba es que también diera alto voltaje la punta de la pistola.


----------



## unmonje

Xares dijo:


> La punta de la pistola no está conectada a la carcasa.
> 
> Gracias, lo he enchufado al revés en la toma de corriente y ya no da 200v, no había pensado en eso. Aunque no me parece muy normal esto, no sé si el mío tendrá algún problema de construcción o si serán así todos estos modelos baratos. Puedo devolverlo porque lo compré en amazon, pero no sé si pedir un reemplazo y simplemente devolverlo.
> 
> Me di cuenta porque en las instrucciones pone que en el conector donde se enchufa la pistola hay alto voltaje, y me puse a comprobarlo. Lo que no esperaba es que también diera alto voltaje la punta de la pistola.


¿En serio que hace falta que en las instrucciones se anuncie que, en el toma corrientes hay alto voltaje ? Parece que se burlaran de nosotros.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Eso pasa porque ..


Xares dijo:


> veo que no tiene transformador,........


No está aislada galvánicamente de la red.


Xares dijo:


> Gracias, lo he enchufado al revés en la toma de corriente y ya no da 200v, no había pensado en eso. Aunque no me parece muy normal esto, no sé si el mío tendrá algún problema de construcción o si serán así todos estos modelos baratos.


Antes, hace años aquí (y ahora en mucho países) no pasaba porque los enchufes tenían posición.


----------



## Xares

unmonje dijo:


> ¿En serio que hace falta que en las instrucciones se anuncie que, en el toma corrientes hay alto voltaje ? Parece que se burlaran de nosotros.


No hombre, me refería al conector del panel de la estación, no a la toma de corriente de casa. Quería comprobar que voltaje tenía.  

He estado mirando videos de reviews del 858D, y veo que todos tienen el cable de tierra conectado a la carcasa metálica de la punta de la pistola. No entiendo como la mía en vez de ir a tierra me mete 200v


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Eso pasa porque ..
> 
> No está aislada galvánicamente de la red.
> 
> Antes, hace años aquí (y ahora en mucho países) no pasaba porque los enchufes tenían posición.


¿Será que este modelo estaba destinado a otro país donde el neutro y la fase siempre van al mismo lado del enchufe?


----------



## unmonje

Xares dijo:


> No hombre, me refería al conector del panel de la estación, no a la toma de corriente de casa. Quería comprobar que voltaje tenía.
> 
> He estado mirando videos de reviews del 858D, y veo que todos tienen el cable de tierra conectado a la carcasa metálica de la punta de la pistola. No entiendo como la mía en vez de ir a tierra me mete 200v
> 
> ¿Será que este modelo estaba destinado a otro país donde el neutro y la fase siempre van al mismo lado del enchufe?


En algunos países aún no existe el pin de tierra ( la mayoría con 110VCA ) pero para 220VCA hoy desde hace décadas es obligatorio, sobre todo , para talleres.


----------



## Xares

unmonje dijo:


> En algunos países aún no existe el pin de tierra ( la mayoría con 110VCA ) pero para 220VCA hoy desde hace décadas es obligatorio, sobre todo , para talleres.


Aun así, no entiendo para que han conectado la punta de la pistola a la corriente, a lo mejor el que lo montó se equivocó al soldar el cable


----------



## unmonje

Xares dijo:


> Aun así, no entiendo para que han conectado la punta de la pistola a la corriente, a lo mejor el que lo montó se equivocó al soldarlo.


Lamento decirle que, apuesto a que NO es un error, he visto muchas aberraciones como esas.


----------



## Xares

unmonje dijo:


> Lamento decirle que, apuesto a que NO es un error, he visto muchas aberraciones como esas.


Pues no entiendo que utilidad puede tener conectarlo así a posta. ¿Quieres decir que lo querían conectar al neutro porque no hay tierra? En ese caso seguro que iba destinado a funcionar en otro pais.  Seguramente si desueldo ese cable seguiría funcionando, porque si otros modelos lo tienen a tierra....

edito: he mirado en el conector del panel donde se enchufa la pistola, si algún pin va a tierra, y ninguno va a tierra, así que tiene pinta que está hecho así a posta


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Xares dijo:


> en el conector donde se enchufa la pistola hay alto voltaje,


Las resistencias serán de 220V y estarán controladas por tiristores, supongo.

Seguramente la tierra de la carcasa de la pistola está unida a la tierra de la la alimentación, sin apenas aislación.

Los enchufes deberían tener una marca o un "tope" para conectarlos siempre de la misma forma, así como en las instalaciones de las tomas deberían respetarse las posiciones de los cables de fase y neutro cosa que no se suele hacer sobre todo cuando las manipulamos nosostros o mandamos hacerlo a electricistas "ñaperos"* o al cuñao de turno.


*Ñapa = Chapuza, montaje o reparación que se sujeta por los pelos, tente mientras cobro.


----------



## unmonje

Xares dijo:


> Pues no entiendo que utilidad puede tener conectarlo así a posta. ¿Quieres decir que lo querían conectar al neutro porque no hay tierra? En ese caso seguro que iba destinado a funcionar en otro pais.  Seguramente si desueldo ese cable seguiría funcionando, porque si otros modelos lo tienen a tierra....
> 
> edito: he mirado en el conector del panel donde se enchufa la pistola, si algún pin va a tierra, y ninguno va a tierra, así que tiene pinta que está hecho así a posta


Le explico :

Poner a *tierra* la parte *expuesta metálica* de los *aparatos eléctricos* es OBLIGATORIO.
En el caso de una *rotura de la resistencia interna*, es habitual que uno de los cables quede* "pegado "* a la chapa esa, electrocutando al usuario si no esta puesta a TIERRA.
Si la TIERRA esta puesta , el potencial eléctrico ( en teoría) se deriva a TIERRA generando el QUEMADO de los FUSIBLES o accionamiento de las termomagnéticas del tablero domiciliario, SALVANDO al usuario de quedar herido o muerto por electrocución.
_*Las llaves del tablero pueden y suelen fallar a veces.
Espero se entienda ahora.*_


----------



## Xares

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Seguramente la tierra de la carcasa de la pistola está unida a la tierra de la la alimentación, sin apenas aislación.
> 
> Los enchufes deberían tener una marca o un "tope" para conectarlos siempre de la misma forma, así como en las instalaciones de las tomas deberían respetarse las posiciones de los cables de fase y neutro cosa que no se suele hacer sobre todo cuando las manipulamos nosostros o mandamos hacerlo a electricistas "ñaperos"* o al cuñao de turno.
> 
> 
> *Ñapa = Chapuza, montaje o reparación que se sujeta por los pelos, tente mientras cobro.


En España los enchufes se pueden conectar de las dos formas, no hay topes, de modo que no se mira cuál es la fase y cuál el neutro.


unmonje dijo:


> Le explico :
> 
> Poner a *tierra* la parte *expuesta metálica* de los *aparatos eléctricos* es OBLIGATORIO.
> En el caso de una *rotura de la resistencia interna*, es habitual que uno de los cables quede* "pegado "* a la chapa esa, electrocutando al usuario si no esta puesta a TIERRA.
> Si la TIERRA esta puesta , el potencial eléctrico ( en teoría) se deriva a TIERRA generando el QUEMADO de los FUSIBLES o accionamiento de las termomagnéticas del tablero domiciliario, SALVANDO al usuario de quedar herido o muerto por electrocución.
> _*Las llaves del tablero pueden y suelen fallar a veces.
> Espero se entienda ahora.*_


Vale, pues mi 858D no tiene a tierra ni la carcasa, ni la punta de la pistola, ni nada, solo tiene a tierra un conector amarillo que no se para qué sirve. No entiendo como venden esto en Amazon España


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Xares dijo:


> En España los enchufes se pueden conectar de las dos formas, no hay topes, de modo que no se mira cuál es la fase y cuál el neutro.


Y así nos va. ..... La de "averías" que he solucionado dando la vuelta al enchufe..


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Los enchufes deberían tener una marca o un "tope" para conectarlos siempre de la misma forma, así como en las instalaciones de las tomas deberían respetarse las posiciones de los cables de fase y neutro cosa que no se suele hacer


Ese comentario era para España ( si pones el cursor del raton sobre mi avatar verás que soy de España), en realidad, si no me equivoco, por norma en las instalaciones de enchufes se debe poner la fase en un lado y el neutro en el otro (no recuerdo qué lado y qué lado) coincidiendo con todos los enchufes de la instalación. Y lamentablemente, la toma de tierra casi siempre se utiliza sólo en la cocina. Curiosamente en la caja de registro que hay en mi habitación hay cable de tierra pero en los enchufes no hay.


----------



## Xares

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Y así nos va. ..... La de "averías" que he solucionado dando la vuelta al enchufe..
> 
> Ese comentario era para España ( si pones el cursor del raton sobre mi avatar verás que soy de España), en realidad, si no me equivoco, por norma en las instalaciones de enchufes se debe poner la fase en un lado y el neutro en el otro (no recuerdo qué lado y qué lado) coincidiendo con todos los enchufes de la instalación. Y lamentablemente, la toma de tierra casi siempre se utiliza sólo en la cocina. Curiosamente en la caja de registro que hay en mi habitación hay cable de tierra pero en los enchufes no hay.


Ah vale, pensaba que eras de otro país. Pues no sirve de mucho esa norma en España si luego puedes enchufarlo de los 2 modos, incluso los que tienen tierra.

Acabo de mirar el interior del aparato y veo que sí que tiene el cable de tierra conectado a la placa, pero no a la carcasa. Además, ninguno de los cables que van a la pistola (el conector de abajo a la izquierda) son del tierra. Lo he comprobado con el multímetro.


----------



## unmonje

Xares dijo:


> En España los enchufes se pueden conectar de las dos formas, no hay topes, de modo que no se mira cuál es la fase y cuál el neutro.
> 
> Vale, pues mi 858D no tiene a tierra ni la carcasa, ni la punta de la pistola, ni nada, solo tiene a tierra un conector amarillo que no se para qué sirve. No entiendo como venden esto en Amazon España


Yo tampoco, pero puede que, el dueño de Amazon posiblemente, tampoco entienda nada y hasta puede que tampoco le importe en absoluto.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Sí, lo curioso es que aún teniendo un conector de tres pines (con tierra) hayan añadido una hembrilla para conectar la tierra aparte (y eso que van a lo barato, a "tacañear" en todo) ..


----------



## albersan

Eso de las posturas mejor dejarlo para la cama, ese cacharro mejor devuélvelo. Bajo ningún concepto eso puede estar conectado a fase o a neutro de la tensión de red.
Los neutros también se pueden derivar y presentar tensión, eso si fuera bueno debería tener un trasformador de aislamiento.


----------



## Xares

unmonje dijo:


> Yo tampoco, pero puede que, el dueño de Amazon posiblemente, tampoco entienda nada y hasta puede que tampoco le importe en absoluto.





Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Sí, lo curioso es que aún teniendo un conector de tres pines (con tierra) hayan añadido una hembrilla para conectar la tierra aparte (y eso que van a lo barato, a "tacañear" en todo) ..





albersan dijo:


> Eso de las posturas mejor dejarlo para la cama, ese cacharro mejor devuélvelo. Bajo ningún concepto eso puede estar conectado a fase o a neutro de la tensión de red.
> Los neutros también se pueden derivar y presentar tensión, eso si fuera bueno debería tener un trasformador de aislamiento.


Y lo he arreglado. El cable amarillo con el terminal de tierra no hacía contacto en la placa. Le he enrollado un poco de cable y ya hace buen contacto, y la punta ahora da 0v. Tiene pinta que será un error muy común, así que les pasara a bastantes. Aunque el que lo conecte a un enchufe sin tierra se quedará tieso de todas formas.

¿Debería conectar también la carcasa a tierra?


----------



## albersan

Xares dijo:


> Y lo he arreglado. El cable amarillo con el terminal de tierra no hacía contacto en la placa. Le he enrollado un poco de cable y ya hace buen contacto, y la punta ahora da 0v. Tiene pinta que será un error muy común, así que les pasara a bastantes. Aunque el que lo conecte a un enchufe sin tierra se quedará tieso de todas formas.
> 
> ¿Debería conectar también la carcasa a tierra?


Tú mismo lo estas reconociendo!, sin tierra y ……. Como tú veas.
Los peligros son excitantes


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Sigues sin tener tierra, a lo mucho tienes una "seudotierra".
Para que tuvieses tierra la tierra debería estar presente en las conexiones del enchufe hembra de la chapa trasera.. Y no lo está.
Podría ser que se usara una tierra tomada del secundario de la alimentación, que no parece el caso y además, por lo poco que se ve, parece que la alimentación es capacitiva.

Hoy girando el enchufe no te da pero mañana te da y te quedas pensando.. Y giras el enchufe y no te da o te sigue dando.....

 Las normas nunca se cumplieron en este país.
Tanto es así que cuando se cumplen te sorprende; una vez fui a conectar el motor de un montacargas y los cables eran el triple de sección que las bornas del cuadro y cuando me quejé al electricista me dijo "me han pedido una instalación para un motor de tantos caballos y yo he hecho la instalación para ese motor."... Qué pasaba, que todos los cuadros que usábamos eran iguales fuera el motor o la distancia que fuese..  Sólo cambiaba el modelo de contactor. 

Saludos.


----------



## Xares

albersan dijo:


> Tú mismo lo estas reconociendo!, sin tierra y ……. Como tú veas.
> Los peligros son excitantes


Pues lo mejor es que donde lo voy a utilizar no hay interruptor diferencial 


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Sigues sin tener tierra, a lo mucho tienes una "seudotierra".
> Para que tuvieses tierra la tierra debería estar presente en las conexiones del enchufe hembra de la chapa trasera.. Y no lo está.
> Podría ser que se usara una tierra tomada del secundario de la alimentación, que no parece el caso y además, por lo poco que se ve, parece que la alimentación es capacitiva.
> 
> Hoy girando el enchufe no te da pero mañana te da y te quedas pensando.. Y giras el enchufe y no te da o te sigue dando.....
> 
> Las normas nunca se cumplieron en este país.
> Tanto es así que cuando se cumplen te sorprende; una vez fui a conectar el motor de un montacargas y los cables eran el triple de sección que las bornas del cuadro y cuando me quejé al electricista me dijo "me han pedido una instalación para un motor de tantos caballos y yo he hecho la instalación para ese motor."... Qué pasaba, que todos los cuadros que usábamos eran iguales fuera el motor o la distancia que fuese..  Sólo cambiaba el modelo de contactor.
> 
> Saludos.



Sí que hay tierra en el enchufe hembra de la chapa trasera, pero también han puesto tierra en el conector ese amarillo (el mismo cable amarillo pasa por los dos pins), supongo que para conectar el aparato a tierra por otros medios. He probado a enchufarlo en la toma de corriente de los dos sentidos y ahora la punta de la pistola siempre da 0 v y da continuidad con tierra.


----------



## Kebra

unmonje dijo:


> _*Las llaves del tablero pueden y suelen fallar a veces.
> Espero se entienda ahora.*_


Recuerdo que allá por el año 1999 ó 2000 estaban muy activos en el Grupo Schneider con sus conferencias, donde además de publicitar sus productos, daban una suerte de mini cursos sobre electricidad industrial y automatización. Y puntualmente recuerdo cuando explicaron que los interruptores diferenciales y/o termomagnéticos TIENEN FECHA DE CADUCIDAD. No recuerdo específicamente el valor exacto, pero está indicado en alguno de los parámetros de los interruptores, y por ejemplo, un interruptor termomagnétio que haya tenido (reitero, es un ejemplo, no es el dato real) 8 cortes por cortocicuito o corriente, NO SIRVE MAS. Debe ser reemplazado. Soportan una cantidad limitada de servicios, de manera que deben informarse de esos datos al instalar dichos interruptores. En esa época Merlin Gerin era lo mejor del mercado, y esos datos obviamente estaban indicados en las hojas de datos. Marcas basura/descartables como Sica, desconozco si tienen dato alguno.


----------



## unmonje

Kebra dijo:


> Recuerdo que allá por el año 1999 ó 2000 estaban muy activos en el Grupo Schneider con sus conferencias, donde además de publicitar sus productos, daban una suerte de mini cursos sobre electricidad industrial y automatización. Y puntualmente recuerdo cuando explicaron que los interruptores diferenciales y/o termomagnéticos TIENEN FECHA DE CADUCIDAD. No recuerdo específicamente el valor exacto, pero está indicado en alguno de los parámetros de los interruptores, y por ejemplo, un interruptor termomagnétio que haya tenido (reitero, es un ejemplo, no es el dato real) 8 cortes por cortocicuito o corriente, NO SIRVE MAS. Debe ser reemplazado. Soportan una cantidad limitada de servicios, de manera que deben informarse de esos datos al instalar dichos interruptores. En esa época Merlin Gerin era lo mejor del mercado, y esos datos obviamente estaban indicados en las hojas de datos. Marcas basura/descartables como Sica, desconozco si tienen dato alguno.


No puedo compartir mas que, con todo lo que usted ha escrito...
El Grupo Schneider   ....de lo mas serio que se pude encontrar en la faz de la tierra, en esos temas. Gente que me sacó de muchos apuros y siempre dispuesta, a quitarnos nuestra ignorancia de cada día, con la mayor compasión y respeto .


----------



## Marcelo2004v

Tengo una estación de soldado Yihua 8786D, al levantar la pistola de aire no enciende. 
Necesitaría saber si lleva un Reed- Swich sensor ampolla de vidrio, si podría ser ese elemento el que esté roto. Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Marcelo2004v dijo:


> Tengo una estación de soldado Yihua 8786D, al levantar la pistola de aire no enciende.
> Necesitaría saber si lleva un Reed- Swich sensor ampolla de vidrio, si podría ser ese elemento el que esté roto.


Y por que no lo desarmás y te fijás vos que es lo que lleva???


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podría ser un redswitch si el soldador llevara ahí mismo un imán , sinó puede ser un microswitch (lo mas probable).

Así que o se dañó el microswitch o el microswitch anda perfecto y se dañó otra cosa . . . .  destornillador !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Viendo como es el soporte y como está fijado.. Es de suponer que el sensor (relé Reed) esté en la pistola y el iman/es en el soporte. 




La única forma de solucionarlo es seguiendo las indicaciones de los mensajes anteriores.


----------



## Marcelo2004v

Muchas gracias a todos, es asi  hay que desarmar y ver, aunque preferíria saber con qué elementos me puedo encontrar y si una vez abierto lo puedo conseguir,  seguiré en comunicación con Uds.


----------



## DJ T3

Marcelo2004v dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos, es asi  hay que desarmar y ver, aunque preferíria saber con qué elementos me puedo encontrar y si una vez abierto lo puedo conseguir,  seguiré en comunicación con Uds.


Todo se resume en una sola palabra para todas tus preguntas... ¡¡¡DEPENDE!!!


----------



## Marcelo2004v

Bueno, desarme la pistola de calor y efectivamente   Lleva un Reed-Swich sobre un lado,  le acomode los finos cables que lleva y acerqué un potente iman para proceder posteriormente a volver armarlo. Al encenderlo comenzó a funcionar correctamente pero al ponerlo en la base no corta inmediatamente como antes si lo hacía por lo cual reforcé los imanes de la base con otros dos más potentes, mejoró hay que moverlo hasta que corta.
Por ahora lo dejo así cuando no funcione mas cambio el Reed-Swich primero tengo que ver qué características de voltaje y amperaje tiene, saludos


----------



## DJ T3

Posiblemente hayas magnetizado los alambres del Reed-Switch, por eso al congruencia y el aumento de capacidad de magnetización.

Para futuro, recuerda dejar el imán original al principio, si es que cambias el Reed-Switch...


----------



## Nicolasxx12

Reparar estación de soldar 8586 Pistola de calor y Cautin.

Buenas tardes a toda la comunidad. 
Consulta alguien tiene el diagrama esquemático estación de soldar 8586 Pistola y Cautín.
Estaba en corto el Cautín y se quemó un Triac BT136S y una resistencia que no se puede ver el valor, al parecer es una resistencia de 100Ω. pero no estoy seguro solo falta eso para repararlo adjunto fotos.

Espero me puedan ayudar Saludos


----------



## sergiot

Dudo mucho que se consiga el circuito, yo tengo una muy parecida por fuera, de otra marca, busca en internet y puede que logres una imagen y se pueda ver la resistencia.


----------



## Nicolasxx12

sergiot dijo:


> Dudo mucho que se consiga el circuito, yo tengo una muy parecida por fuera, de otra marca, busca en internet y puede que logres una imagen y se pueda ver la resistencia.


Hola Sergiot. buenas tardes.  las marcas son distints pero el circuito es muy similar. saludos


----------



## ricbevi

Nicolasxx12 dijo:


> Reparar estación de soldar 8586 Pistola de calor y Cautin.
> 
> Buenas tardes a toda la comunidad.
> Consulta alguien tiene el diagrama esquemático estación de soldar 8586 Pistola y Cautín.
> Estaba en corto el Cautín y se quemó un Triac BT136S y una resistencia que no se puede ver el valor, al parecer es una resistencia de 100Ω. pero no estoy seguro solo falta eso para repararlo adjunto fotos.
> 
> Espero me puedan ayudar Saludos


Por lo que se ve desde fuera, parece ser un resistor de 10 Ohms(marcada 100) que pertenece junto al capacitor amarillo al circuito de la red subber del triac.

Para la potencia debes medir la que esta puesta y te dirá que tipo es 1206, 2512, etc.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Échale un vistazo por si sirve..





						Manual de servicio de estación de calor Eruntop 8586D+ ?
					

Buenas tardes, busco el manual de servicio de la estación de calor Eruntop 8586D+, si alguien lo tiene podría proporcionarmelo por favor




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## josco

ricbevi dijo:


> Por lo que se ve desde fuera, parece ser un resistor de 10 Ohms(marcada 100) que pertenece junto al capacitor amarillo al circuito de la red subber del triac.
> 
> Para la potencia debes medir la que esta puesta y te dirá que tipo es 1206, 2512, etc.


Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice Ricbevi. Es de 10 Ohms según lo que se alcanza a ver.


----------



## Nicolasxx12

josco dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice Ricbevi. Es de 10 Ohms según lo que se alcanza a ver.


Hola probaremos Muchas Gracias Josco


----------

